# How To Start Real Change



## LOIE (Jun 7, 2018)

Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy. 

“In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 7, 2018)

Robert Kennedy had a heart, he was rich and secure, the average Trump voter or conservative snowflake is bitter and feels like the elites and government is against them. They are insecure and have some reason to be so.  The irony is the conservative elites play them as they fight unions, fair wages and outsource. But that lesson is never learned for a large smoke cloud of emotional baloney muddies the mind. 

If you want to understand white resentment read the article and book linked below.  

I Know Why Poor Whites Chant Trump, Trump, Trump

White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide by Carol  Anderson

And if you want to know about the smoke cloud read this:  Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer

"What white people have to do is try and find out in their own hearts why it was necessary to have a ‘nig-ger’ in the first place, because I’m not a nig-ger, I’m a man. But if you think I’m a nig-ger, it means you need him. The question you’ve got to ask yourself, is, if you invented him, you the white people invented him, then you’ve got to find out why. And the future of the country depends on that, whether or not it is able to ask that question.” James Baldwin

"White children, in the main, and whether they are rich or poor, grow up with a grasp of reality so feeble that they can very accurately be described as deluded--about themselves and the world they live in. White people have managed to get through their entire lifetimes in this euphoric state, but black people have not been so lucky: a black man who sees the world the way John Wayne, for example, sees it would not be an eccentric patriot, but a raving maniac." James Baldwin


----------



## LOIE (Jun 7, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> Robert Kennedy had a heart, he was rich and secure, the average Trump voter or conservative snowflake is bitter and feels like the elites and government is against them. They are insecure and have some reason to be so.  The irony is the conservative elites play them as they fight unions, fair wages and outsource. But that lesson is never learned for a large smoke cloud of emotional baloney muddies the mind.
> 
> If you want to understand white resentment read the article and book linked below.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Interesting article about Trump. And I have read the other two books. It really is all about money and power and keeping it.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 7, 2018)

Who wants change?  Real or otherwise?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> That white people need to listen to black people.


Why should white people listen to black people about anything?   ...   

Anywhere that large numbers of black people live; world wide or here in the U.S.

Crime is rampant, drugs use and addiction is off the charts, gang violence and murders are a daily occurrence, single mothers with several kids is the norm, and getting an education is a low priority, etc.  .....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > That white people need to listen to black people.
> ...



Because whites created the conditions.

*The Racist Housing Policy That Made Your Neighborhood*

*One of the most heinous of these policies **was introduced by the creation of the Federal Housing Administration in 1934, and lasted until 1968**. Otherwise celebrated for making homeownership accessible to white people by guaranteeing their loans, the FHA explicitly refused to back loans to black people or even other people who lived near black people. As TNC puts it, "Redlining destroyed the possibility of investment wherever black people lived."
*
The Racist Housing Policy That Made Your Neighborhood

A New Kind Of City Tour Shows The History Of Racist Housing Policy


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2018)

^^^^^^  That policy ended in 1968....which was 50 years ago.

Plenty of time for black people to get their act together and quite blaming the white man for all their problems.   ....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^^^  That policy ended in 1968....which was 50 years ago.
> 
> Plenty of time for black people to get their act together and quite blaming the white man for all their problems.   ....



Debating uneducated idiots is tiring. Actually the policy not stop in 1968. The issue remains very much a problem now. The white man will be blamed for what the white man has done. Quit doing it if you don't want to be blamed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Debating uneducated idiots is tiring. Actually the policy not stop in 1968. The issue remains very much a problem now. The white man will be blamed for what the white man has done. Quit doing it if you don't want to be blamed.


I've never owned rental property or worked for the government.

So exactly how am I to be blamed because you people are soo lame?   ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2018)

Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
Yea, maybe they should start there. Maybe they should fix their own problems, caused by their own actions, instead of blaming "the white man"
I understand white people treated you badly, but my gawd. Move on
Table 21
Oh, speaking of treating blacks badly..
Top 5 African Countries Where Slavery Is Still Rampant
It isnt just america where blacks are treated poorly by some


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^  That policy ended in 1968....which was 50 years ago.
> ...



White Society is like the Jewish Society and is the smallest percentage in the world and yet get blame for everything!

Slavery in Africa, well blame the Jew and White man!

Can't get a job, blame the Jew and White man!!

A black man leave his kids to live on welfare, well blame the Jew and White man!!!

My point?

Those like you I will never listen to until you learn that your society has done more harm than good by staying slaves to the system!

Many times I have gotten contracts in black neighborhoods just because I am white, so what does that say about your own business owners!?!

So fix your neighborhoods and your society before you blame anyone else!


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


I don't want to hear anything they have  to say because it's always the same song. Racist, cry cry cry, racist, cry cry cry, waa waa waa. The best thing stupid blacks can do is learn what "show me your hands" means. Until these idiots change themselves I want NOTHING to do with them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 8, 2018)

Michael Eric Dyson was a welfare recipient


----------



## petro (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't have to listen to anyone.
The minute a post tells me how to behave or speak or even think along with a generalized accusative tone toward a specific group , I tune it all out.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Debating uneducated idiots is tiring. Actually the policy not stop in 1968. The issue remains very much a problem now. The white man will be blamed for what the white man has done. Quit doing it if you don't want to be blamed.
> ...



The dumb will be dumb.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The dumb will be dumb.


I agree,, you will remain dumb.  ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
> Yea, maybe they should start there. Maybe they should fix their own problems, caused by their own actions, instead of blaming "the white man"
> I understand white people treated you badly, but my gawd. Move on
> Table 21
> ...



We blame the white man for what the white man has done.

‘Modern-day slavery’ on the rise in Europe: report

Modern Day Slavery in Britain 'Laid Bare' by New Report

Europe - Global Slavery Index 2016

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

petro said:


> I don't have to listen to anyone.
> The minute a post tells me how to behave or speak or even think along with a generalized accusative tone toward a specific group , I tune it all out.



But you seem fine with telling others how to behave, speak or think.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The dumb will be dumb.
> ...



But not ever as dumb as you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> We blame the white man for what the white man has done.


When are black people going to stand up on their own two feet?  ,,,   

Black people in America can live anywhere they want. Have a job or a career in any field they feel like working. Attend any school or university they apply for, provided they meet the academic requirements. Rise to the top echelons in the U.S. military branch of their choice. Run for any political office in the land, etc.

In essence, the only thing holding black people back in America is themselves.

Black people, time to take that imaginary chip off your shoulder and get with the program.  ....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blame the white man for what the white man has done.
> ...


Black people already stand on their own two feet. White people just keep trying to trip them up because white people feel they need an advantage.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Black people already stand on their own two feet. White people just keep trying to trip them up because white people feel they need an advantage.


Really??

Then why are black people always begging the white man to solve your problems and give you more free stuff?  ....


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



A black man can't leave his kids to live on welfare. Whites like you have been the problem. Fix your own society because whites will be blamed for what they have done.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Black people already stand on their own two feet. White people just keep trying to trip them up because white people feel they need an advantage.
> ...



Because that's not happening.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We blame the white man for what the white man has done.
> ...



The better question is when will whites face reality and stop living afflicted with psychosis.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Because that's not happening.


Ah....yes it is......


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Because that's not happening.
> ...



Like I said, what you say is not happening


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Like I said, what you say is not happening


Yea sure......    ..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Black people already stand on their own two feet. White people just keep trying to trip them up because white people feel they need an advantage.
> ...


Who told you Black people are begging whites for anything?


----------



## LOIE (Jun 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Why should white people listen to black people about anything?


Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of getting information ABOUT someone from TV news show that will not say anything positive. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of making assumptions about someone. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of believing every negative thing you hear or read about them.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...


There is a Baldwin quote in the book I am reading:  “Whatever you describe to another person is also a revelation of who you are and who you think you are. You cannot describe anything without betraying your point of view, your aspirations, your fears, your hopes, everything.”


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 9, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of getting information ABOUT someone from TV news show that will not say anything positive. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of making assumptions about someone. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of believing every negative thing you hear or read about them.


I don't need to watch news shows on TV to know about black people.

I've been around them most of my life.

Listened to their tales of woe about how all their problems are the white man's fault. And how their great, great, grandpappy and grandmammy were slaves.

Look, it's 2018, and slavery ended well over a century ago. Time to get off the self pity victim train, and get with the program.

Put down the bong, get an education, then a job, and build a life.  ....


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”



Why should white people listen to others complaining about how awful they supposedly are? Where is the advantage in that? 

People are motivated by self-interest. They're not going to do anything unless it benefits them. As far as I know, endlessly apologizing for things beyond your control does not benefit anyone. It simply makes you look weak, and gives others license to try and take more from you.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 10, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


Why would you read anything penned by a race pimp?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of getting information ABOUT someone from TV news show that will not say anything positive. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of making assumptions about someone. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of believing every negative thing you hear or read about them.
> ...



‘*I Put in White Tenants’: The Grim, Racist (and Likely Illegal) Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord*
May 12, 2015
‘I Put in White Tenants’: The Grim, Racist (and Likely Illegal) Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord

A book you might want to read.

*Not in My Neighborhood: How Bigotry Shaped a Great American City*
Baltimore is the setting for (and typifies) one of the most penetrating examinations of bigotry and residential segregation ever published in the United States. Antero Pietila shows how continued discrimination practices toward African Americans and Jews have shaped the cities in which we now live. Eugenics, racial thinking, and white supremacist attitudes influenced even the federal government's actions toward housing in the 20th century, dooming American cities to ghettoization. This all-American tale is told through the prism of Baltimore, from its early suburbanization in the 1880s to the consequences of "white flight" after World War II, and into the first decade of the twenty-first century. The events are real, and so are the heroes and villains. Mr. Pietila's engrossing story is an eye-opening journey into city blocks and neighborhoods, shady practices, and ruthless promoters.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1566638437/?tag=slatmaga-20

*White racial attitudes over time: Data from the General Social Survey*

“In 2008, a nontrivial proportion of whites nationwide, 28%, still support an individual homeowner’s right to discriminate on the basis of race when selling a home, and even nearly 1 in 4 highly educated Northern whites adopt this position.”


One part of more recent surveys (2000) showed respondents a “card depicting a 15-house neighborhood with their own home in the middle, and asked to indicate their preferred racial mixture by writing a ‘W’ (for white), ‘B’ (for black), ‘A’ (for Asian), or ‘H’ (for Hispanic) in the remaining homes.” The results “highlight the likely difficulty of creating stably integrated communities,” the researchers write. Indeed, “1 in 5 whites nationally created an ideal neighborhood that was all white; 1 in 4 created a neighborhood with no blacks in it; and 1 in 3 created a neighborhood with no Hispanics or no Asians.”

Preferences among minority groups were different, but not without other bias: “Similarly, though fewer than 1 in 10 blacks created an all-black neighborhood or one with no whites, almost 2 out of 5 created ideal neighborhoods with no Hispanics or Asians in them.”

In 1990 white respondents were asked if they were willing to live in a neighborhood where “half of your neighbors were blacks” and only 10% said they would. That figure rose to 25% in 2008.

“When first measured in 1990, fully 65% of whites opposed a black-white union, while 40+% opposed Asian-white or Hispanic-white unions. The data since then reveal both a general decline in objection to racial intermarriage and a considerable narrowing of the size of the gap between opposition to black-white unions and either Asian- or Hispanic-white unions. Nonetheless, even in 2008, 1 in 4 whites either ‘opposed’ or ‘strongly opposed’ a close relative or family member marrying a black person.”

“In 1990, when first assessed, roughly 65% of whites rated blacks as less hard-working than whites, while just under 60% rated blacks as less intelligent than whites. Such negative stereotyping subsequently falls for both traits, particularly between 1990 and 1996, remaining relatively stable over the ensuing decade.”

*.” However, “despite accepting integration as a general principle and a small minority presence in schools, neighborhoods or other public social spaces, whites express strong social distance preferences; indeed, a racial hierarchy of association remains, with African Americans at or near its bottom.”*

White racial attitudes over time: Data from the General Social Survey - Journalist's Resource

*A Tax on Blackness*

*Racism is still rampant in real estate.*

Compared to whites, according to a 2013 study from the Urban Institute and Department of Housing and Urban Development, black renters learned about 11 percent fewer rental units and black homebuyers were shown roughly 20 percent fewer homes; Asian renters learned about 7 percent fewer properties, while Asian homebuyers also learned about 20 percent fewer homes; and Latino renters learned about 12 percent fewer units. (There was no difference in the treatment of Latino homebuyers.) As NPR points out in its analysis, this wasn’t a regional problem: Researchers ran their experiment in 28 different metropolitan regions, with similar results.

Finally, we see it in the financial penalty that accrues to middle-class blacks who live in predominantly black, middle-class neighborhoods. Here’s how the _Washington Post_ describes the phenomenon, writing about the largely black Prince George’s County, Maryland. “Most whites live in largely white neighborhoods, where homes often prove to be a better investment because people of all races want to live there. Predominantly black communities tend to attract a narrower group of mainly black buyers, dampening demand and prices, they say.” For wealthy blacks who bought into Prince George’s County for the comfort they felt in a mostly black community, that “meant their home brought them less wealth than if they had purchased elsewhere.”

"Put differently, they suffered a kind of tax that reflects the stigma associated with blackness, independent of wealth or status. It doesn’t matter how rich the inhabitants are. If a neighborhood is black, other groups don’t want to live there, hurting the value. And on the other end, while we tend to associate gentrification with poor minority neighborhoods, the reality is a little different. According to a Harvard study on Chicago neighborhoods, full gentrification only happened in low-income neighborhoods with substantial white populations, 35 percent. If there's an equally substantial black population, around 40 percent, the process either slowed, or stopped altogether."

"Don’t fool yourself into thinking the Brooklyn landlord is a New York problem. He is just a dramatic example of a dynamic that happens in neighborhoods across the country, in subtle, often imperceptible ways. Realtors discourage black and brown buyers; lenders charge higher rates to them"

"Despite the laws we pass and the values we say we have, discrimination is part and parcel of how Americans do housing. It’s how it was 100 years ago, and it’s how it is now."

Persistent Racism in Housing Is a Tax on Blackness









​


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



‘*I Put in White Tenants’: The Grim, Racist (and Likely Illegal) Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord*
May 12, 2015
‘I Put in White Tenants’: The Grim, Racist (and Likely Illegal) Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord

A book you might want to read.

*Not in My Neighborhood: How Bigotry Shaped a Great American City*
Baltimore is the setting for (and typifies) one of the most penetrating examinations of bigotry and residential segregation ever published in the United States. Antero Pietila shows how continued discrimination practices toward African Americans and Jews have shaped the cities in which we now live. Eugenics, racial thinking, and white supremacist attitudes influenced even the federal government's actions toward housing in the 20th century, dooming American cities to ghettoization. This all-American tale is told through the prism of Baltimore, from its early suburbanization in the 1880s to the consequences of "white flight" after World War II, and into the first decade of the twenty-first century. The events are real, and so are the heroes and villains. Mr. Pietila's engrossing story is an eye-opening journey into city blocks and neighborhoods, shady practices, and ruthless promoters.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1566638437/?tag=slatmaga-20

*White racial attitudes over time: Data from the General Social Survey*

“In 2008, a nontrivial proportion of whites nationwide, 28%, still support an individual homeowner’s right to discriminate on the basis of race when selling a home, and even nearly 1 in 4 highly educated Northern whites adopt this position.”


One part of more recent surveys (2000) showed respondents a “card depicting a 15-house neighborhood with their own home in the middle, and asked to indicate their preferred racial mixture by writing a ‘W’ (for white), ‘B’ (for black), ‘A’ (for Asian), or ‘H’ (for Hispanic) in the remaining homes.” The results “highlight the likely difficulty of creating stably integrated communities,” the researchers write. Indeed, “1 in 5 whites nationally created an ideal neighborhood that was all white; 1 in 4 created a neighborhood with no blacks in it; and 1 in 3 created a neighborhood with no Hispanics or no Asians.”

Preferences among minority groups were different, but not without other bias: “Similarly, though fewer than 1 in 10 blacks created an all-black neighborhood or one with no whites, almost 2 out of 5 created ideal neighborhoods with no Hispanics or Asians in them.”

In 1990 white respondents were asked if they were willing to live in a neighborhood where “half of your neighbors were blacks” and only 10% said they would. That figure rose to 25% in 2008.

“When first measured in 1990, fully 65% of whites opposed a black-white union, while 40+% opposed Asian-white or Hispanic-white unions. The data since then reveal both a general decline in objection to racial intermarriage and a considerable narrowing of the size of the gap between opposition to black-white unions and either Asian- or Hispanic-white unions. Nonetheless, even in 2008, 1 in 4 whites either ‘opposed’ or ‘strongly opposed’ a close relative or family member marrying a black person.”

“In 1990, when first assessed, roughly 65% of whites rated blacks as less hard-working than whites, while just under 60% rated blacks as less intelligent than whites. Such negative stereotyping subsequently falls for both traits, particularly between 1990 and 1996, remaining relatively stable over the ensuing decade.”

*.” However, “despite accepting integration as a general principle and a small minority presence in schools, neighborhoods or other public social spaces, whites express strong social distance preferences; indeed, a racial hierarchy of association remains, with African Americans at or near its bottom.”*

White racial attitudes over time: Data from the General Social Survey - Journalist's Resource

*A Tax on Blackness*

*Racism is still rampant in real estate.*

Compared to whites, according to a 2013 study from the Urban Institute and Department of Housing and Urban Development, black renters learned about 11 percent fewer rental units and black homebuyers were shown roughly 20 percent fewer homes; Asian renters learned about 7 percent fewer properties, while Asian homebuyers also learned about 20 percent fewer homes; and Latino renters learned about 12 percent fewer units. (There was no difference in the treatment of Latino homebuyers.) As NPR points out in its analysis, this wasn’t a regional problem: Researchers ran their experiment in 28 different metropolitan regions, with similar results.

Finally, we see it in the financial penalty that accrues to middle-class blacks who live in predominantly black, middle-class neighborhoods. Here’s how the _Washington Post_ describes the phenomenon, writing about the largely black Prince George’s County, Maryland. “Most whites live in largely white neighborhoods, where homes often prove to be a better investment because people of all races want to live there. Predominantly black communities tend to attract a narrower group of mainly black buyers, dampening demand and prices, they say.” For wealthy blacks who bought into Prince George’s County for the comfort they felt in a mostly black community, that “meant their home brought them less wealth than if they had purchased elsewhere.”

"Put differently, they suffered a kind of tax that reflects the stigma associated with blackness, independent of wealth or status. It doesn’t matter how rich the inhabitants are. If a neighborhood is black, other groups don’t want to live there, hurting the value. And on the other end, while we tend to associate gentrification with poor minority neighborhoods, the reality is a little different. According to a Harvard study on Chicago neighborhoods, full gentrification only happened in low-income neighborhoods with substantial white populations, 35 percent. If there's an equally substantial black population, around 40 percent, the process either slowed, or stopped altogether."

"Don’t fool yourself into thinking the Brooklyn landlord is a New York problem. He is just a dramatic example of a dynamic that happens in neighborhoods across the country, in subtle, often imperceptible ways. Realtors discourage black and brown buyers; lenders charge higher rates to them"

"Despite the laws we pass and the values we say we have, discrimination is part and parcel of how Americans do housing. It’s how it was 100 years ago, and it’s how it is now."

Persistent Racism in Housing Is a Tax on Blackness








​


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...


Obviously I do not consider him a race pimp. I read his writing because it is interesting, revealing, factual, scholarly and thought provoking. Here is a black man who has done all of the things white folks say blacks should do: went to college, got a job, became a success in America. But some folks still look down on him and won't listen to what he says.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Why should white people listen to others complaining about how awful they supposedly are?


When black folks talk it is not simply to complain or blame. It is an effort to explain the truths they live with every day. An effort to help the rest of us understand.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of getting information ABOUT someone from TV news show that will not say anything positive. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of making assumptions about someone. Because it's better to listen TO someone instead of believing every negative thing you hear or read about them.
> ...


Many black folks do just that - like the author of the book I'm reading. But they are still profiled, disrespected, questioned, mocked and criticized. I sometimes think that seeing highly educated, professional, successful black folks still not accepted, may take away motivation and make some people ask "what's the use? No matter how high up I get, they'll still find a way to fault me."

Perhaps you have been around black folks, like you say, but maybe the ones you have been around are not the norm. Maybe they are a minority and maybe if you met another class of blacks you would form a more positive opinion. But then, maybe not, like I said, no matter how far they go, some of us have already formed negative opinions which we want to cling to.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Black people already stand on their own two feet. White people just keep trying to trip them up because white people feel they need an advantage.
> ...


No black people I know are begging the white man to solve their problems and they are not asking for free stuff. The people I know work and are only asking that the white man treat him equally and fairly.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> Michael Eric Dyson was a welfare recipient


Currently he is a highly educated professor, author and speaker. So what if he was once a welfare recipient? My understanding is that welfare is supposed to help people get on their feet. He is obviously standing on his own!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



It's funny how people like sunni man and others make comments like he does and no one is following them around telling them how they should see people as individuals. That's why I don't pay attention to that argument.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Eric Dyson was a welfare recipient
> ...



squeeze berry is another white person with group think.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Acceptable blackness* is blackness that is *acceptable to white Americans*, blackness that* does not* threaten them or* make them feel uncomfortable* (racist). Barack Obama is a good example. So is Halle Berry, Will Smith, Michael Jordan, any black person in an ad, everyone on “The Cosby Show” and that pretty black woman on the evening news (every big American city seems to have one). Tupac Shakur and Malcolm X are not acceptably black.

*Acceptable blacks often talk, dress and act like well-to-do white people.* *What* white senator *Joe Biden meant* when he said Obama was “articulate and bright and clean”. Being light-skinned helps, but not necessary. So does smiling.

The idea caused something of a dust-up on the Internet in January 2008 when *Bob Garfield* wrote an article for *“Ad Age”*. He said *Obama was acceptably black*, *so much so that white racists would love to vote for him* to prove to themselves and others that they are not racist. *Like having one of those black best friends*.

*Shark-fu* read this and on her blog, Angry Black Bitch, she was, well, angry. She *has been hearing this sort of thing most of her life*. She grew up going to a white school, speaking proper English and even dressing white. She was acceptably black. White people told her so in so many words.

It made her blood boil:

Acceptable blackness is defined as the absence of overt culture and of difference. It is a level of conformity that requires absolute perfection…

Achieve that perfection and your black ass is acceptable … to a bunch of trigger happy assholes that soothe their privileged guilt by letting you tag along, all the while prepared to lay down harsh and rigid judgment should your perfect mask crack.

She does not like how *it is whites, in their little, narrow racist minds, who determine what is “acceptable”;* how you have to give up so much of your blackness and pretty much sell out to achieve it.

That is why so many who are “acceptably black” to whites are told by blacks that they are *“not black enough”*. Speak proper English and listen to rock music and suddenly you are “not black enough”.

But because *“acceptable blackness” plays to a white audience* and *“black enough” to a black one*, it is *possible to please both.*

It is not easy but it is possible:* Will Smith, Denzel Washington, Chris Rock, James Earl Jones, Bill Cosby*. I would love to know how they do it, but somehow they can put whites at ease with their blackness without having to act white to do it. It is the secret of their success.

*Barack Obama, on the other hand*, tries to achieve this by striking a balance by acting white but not too white. It is a thin, dangerous line: *too many whites are waiting for the mask to crack.
*
acceptable blackness


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Acceptable blackness* is blackness that is *acceptable to white Americans*, blackness that* does not* threaten them or* make them feel uncomfortable* (racist). Barack Obama is a good example. So is Halle Berry, Will Smith, Michael Jordan, any black person in an ad, everyone on “The Cosby Show” and that pretty black woman on the evening news (every big American city seems to have one). Tupac Shakur and Malcolm X are not acceptably black.
> 
> *Acceptable blacks often talk, dress and act like well-to-do white people.* *What* white senator *Joe Biden meant* when he said Obama was “articulate and bright and clean”. Being light-skinned helps, but not necessary. So does smiling.
> 
> ...


Never heard of this, you guys must be up all night making this stuff up.


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Eric Dyson was a welfare recipient
> ...


The guy who made the vacuums?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Acceptable blackness* is blackness that is *acceptable to white Americans*, blackness that* does not* threaten them or* make them feel uncomfortable* (racist). Barack Obama is a good example. So is Halle Berry, Will Smith, Michael Jordan, any black person in an ad, everyone on “The Cosby Show” and that pretty black woman on the evening news (every big American city seems to have one). Tupac Shakur and Malcolm X are not acceptably black.
> ...



You do it so you've heard of it.


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sorry, never heard of that. Sounds made up.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 12, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> When black folks talk it is not simply to complain or blame. It is an effort to explain the truths they live with every day. An effort to help the rest of us understand.




Who is us?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > When black folks talk it is not simply to complain or blame. It is an effort to explain the truths they live with every day. An effort to help the rest of us understand.
> ...



You.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Do I need to read Thomas Sowell?


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is that another black dude with a white name?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


  try Jordan Peterson


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Eric Dyson was a welfare recipient
> ...


 

Michael Eric Dyson bad mouths whitey while at the same time accepting whitey's tax dollars. Black privilege at it's finest


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


Real racial change in America has to begin in the home, and more specifically the "black" home, not with the caterwauling of professional race pimps.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No, I don't think so.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you wouldn't understand, too esoteric


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 12, 2018)

Real change has to start with breaking a $20. Then, when society is ready, we can try using one of those machines in the grocery store that counts all your coins and gives you a coupon. 



















A coupon for harmony and understanding...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



LOL!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^  That policy ended in 1968....which was 50 years ago.
> ...


In Southern Sudan, Muslims would attack the local tribes and when asked why they were attacking fellow Muslims, the reason given was, "because they were black and inferior."
Most Asians don't like blacks.
Many Hispanics don't like blacks.
African blacks don't like American blacks.
and yes, of course, some Whites don't like blacks.
As for slavery, slavery has existed across the entire planet and the color of the slaves varied and slavery was officially outlawed in Saudi Arabia in 1962 and in Mauritania in 2007 or 2008, yet it still exists in some areas.  In Islam they castrated the black males, hence you didn't see a huge growth of blacks in Islamic nations that weren't black.
Mankind has been primitive for much of its existence and both mankind's past and present continually reflect man's inhumanity towards his fellow man.  All we can do is try to rise above hate, prejudice and violence and stop blaming races and instead treat the fellow you encounter, the way he or she treats you.


----------



## Mickiel (Jun 17, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Racism can be like a " Weed growing in the flower bed." It can bypass both races and humans , and be as if it is an entity unto itself. A thing that draws its strength from the humans and pulls off of our weaknesses and grows stronger as we pump our ways into it like water. And it just jumps into the humans and blends in with them ; a weird kind of morph that has no mercy. A monster; a spirit that is now in the human. And fits like a glove. And how does this " Thing" think? Well it is now " At One with the human" , so it thinks like the human, but adds its own horror to the strange morph.  The weed grows in knowledge and is perverted. It even looks like the human.

The weed is no longer even trying to hide , it manifest itself in whatever ways and means it can. It has a choke hold on humanity. Not all of us, but enough of us.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 17, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


Well, Some of us whites HAVE listened. Racism has become a empty  accusation. A empty slander. I have seen blacks turn an perfectly innocent situation into a massive racial incident for no obvious reason like drama queens. When someone yells wolf all the time, that tends to strain credulity after a while. And when racism  actually occurs, some of us whites might be a tad skeptical.  We mumble under our breath, HERE WE GO, AGAIN.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




IM2 insists that I am a racist.

Yet, I had no desire to vote for that Democrat Asshole Obama, no matter how light skinned he was or well dressed.


Seems to undermine his argument.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 17, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


OK, I hate to be such nit picker, but Bobby Kennedy may have been a lot of things, but he certainly wasn't a  prominent black person. Of course he wasn't in parentheses and of course he was a rich white man that knew a political cash cow when  he saw one.


----------



## Mickiel (Jun 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Would you take the time to explain why you label Obama an asshole?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Primarily it was the way he smugly stood back "above it all" while his vile partisans characterized normal partisan opposition as "racism".


It would have been so insanely easy for him to have done so much good, ie by speaking out against that, at no cost to himself, 


indeed, massively elevating himself,


instead he let it happen.


----------



## Mickiel (Jun 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So your blaming Obama for being passive and egotistic ; interesting.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




It was "passive", how was it "egotistic"?


Self serving? Yes.

Vile and divisive? Oh yeah.


Regardless you asked why I called him an asshole, and I told you.


----------



## Mickiel (Jun 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Well thank you for telling me. I like when people offer explanation to their views.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 17, 2018)

How to start real change?  

Has real change not already occurred?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Funny how you say these things. I have friends who are African. Friends who are Asian and Hispanic. These people don't like how they have been treated by whites. Basically nothing in his qoute applies to real life. I've sat in a world meeting of Africans and African Americans and know this is not true. The issue in America is not what happened in Saudi Arabia. Now what needs to happen is that whites need to take responsibility for what they have done and stop crying about blame.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> How to start real change?
> 
> Has real change not already occurred?



No.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



You haven't listened.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > How to start real change?
> ...


Wow! You really believe that.  No real change!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't recall saying ALL of any people hate ALL of another.  Racists exist across the racial spectrum.  Just because you have friends that are African, Asian or Hispanic, doesn't mean all of any race like you mine, or another race.  It's just that many do.  Most younger people have been a positive example of racial acceptance and that's good, but a lot of older people of ALL races have yet to shed that racist nonsense.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



What do you call REAL change? Because I see the same things said here I heard from whites in the 60's, and I read the same things here that I read whites saying in the 1700 and 1800's. You asked a question about REAL change, not small improvements.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Again, what you say is false. You're making claims about most or many and most or many just don't see things like you claim.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I've seen large improvements over my lifetime.  Lots of real change has already taken place.  Almost no one will take you seriously if you continue to deny the change that has taken place.  Just a few years before I was born,  blacks were not allowed to use the same restrooms as whites.  In 2008 we elected our first black president.  If that's not real change, I don't know what is.  Things are far from perfect, but there has most certainly been real change.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I really don't think you can tell me about the changes I have or haven't seen. I said these are improvements but change means things are not the same. We elected he first back president in 2008 and proceeded to disrespect him in ways no other president in history was ever disrespected. Whites got mad because a black man was president ramping up their racism then blamed Obama for their behavior   That's not change. Whites are still running around believing the same shit they believed in the 1700's.  Change means that does not exist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I have taken responsibility for what I have done. And refused responsibility for what I have NOT done.


----------



## Mickiel (Jun 18, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...




Racism is not just a Black person experience , its more of a way of thinking that blankets a bit of all races. But racism is also an action , something that all cultures experience and it has become historical , so us Black folks can also say " Here we go again, Whites misjudging us and mistreating us , often without even knowing why, its just become traditional." Does that mean no other race mistreats Blacks; of course not, Whites just seemed to have cornered the market here in the USA. All Blacks have developed a defense against racism , differing in how each individual reacts to it, the Black drama Queens  have learned to cry a lot about it , and the positive reactions we see in some Blacks relates to how they have been affected by this,  this most unusual dynamic that racism is. I am a Black man and even I am tired of racism , but of course my view of this all has been both personal, historical, and intellectual. I am tired of how some Blacks and Whites react to racism.

Such as, in my view, racism is not an empty accusation or slander, unless the mindset of those involved are empty and slanderous.  I can see a lot of incredible human behavior in all this racism. It can drain all cultures involved to low points in their understanding, patience and love for each other.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I am basically the same age as you.  I've succeeded by the same standards and did so jumping the same unnecessary hurdles you dd. But there is a higher standard than our success in his life and we are required to meet it no matter what. I don't think it's right to call blacks who react to racism by  complaining about it drama queens. I also don't think that we use the perspective on such people as crying such as you just did. We all are tired of racism but  instead of being tired of how some blacks react to it, why not be tired of the whites that keep it going?

There are millions of people who aren't racists  but I don't think we should ignore the destruction and damage the creation of laws and policies that come out of white racism should be ignored. Right now we are looking straight at a policy based on racism that allows our government  separates children, young children and little babies from their parents. Now I don't think anyone complaining about that is crying. I do think we have the capacity to simultaneously love our fellow humans and work to make this world better by noticing and fighting wrongs. None of that has to drain anyone of anything.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you don't recognize any progress that has been made since the 1700's as REAL change?    That seems to be what your are saying.  There have been small improvements, but not REAL change.

This sheds a lot of light on your postings on this forum.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



If people are running around with the same sentiment and beliefs held in the 1700's all it  takes are for laws to be overturned and we return there. Since there are whites trying to overturn such laws, whites who are fighting  to end such laws, to say there has been such a great change is inaccurate. I don't care what you or the other racists think, you represent the fact of how little things have changed and just how far we still have to go. I am not a member if the republican plantation that tells us how things have changed so much that racism doesn't exist for blacks. I think independently and when I see what is in this forum, I don't see any great changes in the attitudes of whites in America.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I think that there have been changes, but it's kind of like painting your living room or putting up new drapes. It looks different, maybe better to the eye, but it's still the same living room. 

I think that our country is basically still run by rich, powerful white people who will keep their wealth and power by any means necessary. 

I think that the changes that have been made have not changed the hearts, minds and attitudes of many folks who still think that white people have some sort of right to be the rulers of the world.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 20, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


The number/percentage of rich and powerful "people of color' is growing.  If you can see that real change has already taken place, I'm sorry.  That's not to say that there isn't plenty of room for improvement.

In case you are wondering why Put "people of color" in quotes, white is a color.  However , whites are usually excluded from the "people of color" category.


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Sell me on this; If I'm a white guy, and apparently everything is so fucking brilliant for me by virtue of the fact (it isn't, but let's pretend) ...

THEN WHY would I want anything to change? Hmm?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 21, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whites exclude themselves from the people of color category. Whites refuse to admit they are even a race. For whites to admit to being a person of color they must recognize that race exists which they refuse to do. Now you want to whine about whites not being allowed something which is a standard white racist meme.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 21, 2018)

Here in California, Asians (specifically the Chinese) were badly treated.

Until the 1950s, they were not legally allowed to own land.

In Los Angeles before the Civil War, about a dozen Chinese were lynched.

The Chinese were confined to Chinatowns.

*****

But gradually Caucasians came to respect and even admire the Chinese.

Yes, they "listened"  to the Chinese.

*The Chinese "spoke" through their actions: Their children studied hard at school, their parents worked hard  at any job they could get,  and they were (and are) the most law-abiding group in this country.
*


----------



## IM2 (Jun 21, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Here in California, Asians (specifically the Chinese) were badly treated.
> 
> Until the 1950s, they were not legally allowed to own land.
> 
> ...



It's funny how you lie yourselves as whites. We worked hard for free for over 200 years. Whites broke every aw in the book. Whites still are the least law abiding group in his country. We continued working hard at any old job we could get. We even built colleges to educate ourselves and this line in bold is what some white trash thinks is worth emphasizing?

*Fuck you.

Law against racial discrimination forced you to do whatever listening you think you do. Because Chinese don't think you listen.*


----------



## IM2 (Jun 21, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Sell me on this; If I'm a white guy, and apparently everything is so fucking brilliant for me by virtue of the fact (it isn't, but let's pretend) ...
> 
> THEN WHY would I want anything to change? Hmm?



You  don't that's why you are in here lying about how you don't have all those things and that's why you only argue against people calling out white racism trying to shut hem up.. But you see the problem you have is with your ruling documents that say all men are created equal.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 21, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> The number/percentage of rich and powerful "people of color' is growing. If you can see that real change has already taken place, I'm sorry. That's not to say that there isn't plenty of room for improvement.



If there is room for an improvement we don't have to be satisfied until the improvement is complete. I'm sure if you had a some land and was told you will get a house built on that land, that you will be satisfied with the foundation being poured and nothing else. Even though that's an improvement from what you had, you will not be satisfied until your house is finished. But when it coms to race/racism whites like you seem to think we need to be happy with a half done house.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 21, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Here in California, Asians (specifically the Chinese) were badly treated.
> 
> Until the 1950s, they were not legally allowed to own land.
> 
> ...


You silly white clown. Blacks worked hard and built this country for free. They were denied education but when they could get it they excelled. Whats your retarded excuse now?


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sell me on this; If I'm a white guy, and apparently everything is so fucking brilliant for me by virtue of the fact (it isn't, but let's pretend) ...
> ...



Probably because your method of calling out racism is being racist, aka advocating for the rape and murder of white people (by making justifications for that sort of disgusting criminal behavior). That's really fucking brilliant, IM2.

The fact that you are delusional enough to think that's not what you're doing really speaks volumes about the abysmally low quality of your character and intellect.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 22, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



There is nothing I have said that is racist. Now as I read you white bastards in every thread cheering the deaths of unarmed blacks talking about how they got what they deserve for doing nothing, I don't have any ability to listen to you bitch like a milk starved infant about how whites are being done in South Africa.  Those whites put blacks through every manner of atrocity, raped their children, women and men, they murdered infants and everything else to run a minority government and now that some of the blacks are fighting back your bitch ass is crying. So it's like this, if you whites can tell me how blacks deserve to get killed by police for running away, or for any crime they commit, then whites who were part of 100 plus years of racial terror against those blacks in south afrca are also getting what they deserve.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 22, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Nobody advocated for the rape of anyone so stop lying. Regarding the whites being euthanized thats exactly the type of justice they deserved since they had cart blanche to harm the enslaved.  They had the fire power and they had the social system which guaranteed the children would grow up to be the same feral, savage whites that the slave owners were. Any one offs are inconsequential and far from the norm when speaking of whites especially during that era.


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The reason no white person takes BLM seriously is because of the lies told about Michael Brown. That's basically it. They only have their own lack of honesty to blame for the reason their cause isn't getting much sympathy these days.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 23, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Bullshit. You racists ran off at the mouth about how his hands weren't up but the truth is, he had no weapon. There are plenty of whites who are part of BLM. So your claim that no white people take BLM seriously is wrong. You need to stop pretending that you and those like you represent all white people. Funny how you do this and then if I say white people your ass cries about how things don't apply to all whites. Those like you oppose any black resistance to white supremacy. And if I was white, I'd shut the fuck up about honesty in other people.


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He was physically attacking the officer and had just gotten done robbing a convenience store!! You see how big that motherfucker was? If you were being attacked by him, you really gonna reach for your tazer?

Then BLM tried to act like he was shot dead in cold blood with his hands in the air. Lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 25, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I'm talking about your retarded post.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Stop lying. OK? Everything you just said was a bold faced lie. And Brown was shot dead in cold blood. Brown was not physically attacking Wilson when he got murdered.

Police Lied: Michael Brown Was Killed 148 Feet Away From Darren Wilson's SUV

*This farce in Ferguson: Darren Wilson is the first 6ft 4in, 210lb five-year-old in history*

Ferguson's Darren Wilson is first 6'4, 210lb child in history says Piers Morgan | Daily Mail Online

6'4 210 pounds is no small man. So there is no excuse to be made about how big Brown was. You talk about him robbing a store. You disingenuous mother fucker! He took a box of cigars, that doesn't make him a violent criminal. It makes him a stupid kid who committed a misdemeanor.  If I was a 6'4 210 pound fully grown man I'd take Brown down with a double leg and put him in a hammerlock, then tase him if all that had really been necessary.. I was a wrestler so that would have been easy money if Brown was actually charging me with his legs wide open for attack.

Wilson murdered Mike Brown and you are here justifying that while trying to lecture me over an assumption you have made yourself believe about me supporting rape just because I don't do what your white ass wants, forget apartheid and condemn the blacks. You are pathetic.


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm going to believe the police over some phony website. Did you know there is such thing as InfoWars? I bet there are people out there who think that's spreading God's word of truth. Is InfoWars "the real story" as well? Lol. 

You're a real whack job. I don't really give a fuck what an idiot like you thinks. Even trying to communicate with you, and others like you, is an exercise in futility. You're only worthy of scorn and ridicule. 

Btw, I also wrestled. They have weight classes for a reason.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



You are the nutcase here John. You suffer from psychosis. We had a heavyweight state champion who was Wilsons size and he beat a guy who was 6'6 290 pounds in the finals. Darren Wilson would be in the same weight class as Brown when I wrestled. So again, your lunacy is apparent. You think the police tell the truth, that's certainly lunacy. You're a dumb ass John. Let show you just how dumb your ass really is.

*ALL RISE! Class in session.*

A quick look at the Ferguson shooting by the numbers:

*The people:*

*·Michael Brown: Age: 18; Height: 6' 5"; Weight: 289 lb

·Officer Darren Wilson: Age: 28; Height: 6'4"; Weight: 210 lb*

Ferguson case: By the numbers

*Michael Brown Jr.* (May 20, 1996 – August 9, 2014)  *At the time of his death, he was 18 years old, 6 ft 4 in (1.93 m) tall, and weighed 292 lb (132 kg*

*Darren Dean Wilson* (born May 14, 1986, was *6 ft 4 in (1.93 m) tall and weighed about 210 lb (95 kg).
*
Shooting of Michael Brown - Wikipedia


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is not the job of the police officer to get in a fist fight or a wrestling match with an attacker. That's ridiculous. The police protect themselves and others with lethal force. Everyone knows that. Why did Michael Brown act the way he did? That, no one knows.

BLM is a piece of shit movement run by morons. If the management was smarter, it could've been much more successful. But alas, the fate of all movements fueled by passion, with no mindfulness or intelligence, is wistful and transient as the larger population comes to realize it should be avoided like the plague.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



John you are an idiot. You are woefully uneducated and misinformed on this issue. Brown was unarmed and posed no threat to Wilson.  He was wearing flip flops and his shorts were sagging below his butt. He was unable to run at any speed towards Wilson. You make your assertions based on white racist emotionalism with no mindfulness to intelligence. You've done no study on the issue. Apparently in your world there is no such thing as police misconduct.

The Psychology of Bias

7 Ways Police Will Break the Law, Threaten, or Lie to You to Get What they Want

Today, we must understand that across the nation, _fear of being shot_, not policy, drives police shootings on the street.

A cellphone does not look like a gun, unless your gun is a quarter-inch wide rectangle. And you don't have to be holding anything; hands in the vicinity of your "waistband" — a spatial concept approaching the Major League strike zone — suffices.

Police are suffering from the same syndrome that drives the Parkland students — fear of being shot

5 Ways People Excuse Police Violence Against Black Youth – And What They're Missing - Everyday Feminism

Home | PoliceMisconduct.net

Like racist police, racist policies need to go

I have studied these matters. For over 30 years. I know what I'm talking about and quite frankly you are clueless.




Good evening.


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's nice bro. Now go take your meds. I'm sure someone somewhere gives a shit about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...









“Prime Time!”  

I hope you wrestled better than you try to debate your dishonest, illogical, racist nonsense here, Prime Time.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ..... Brown ...... posed no threat to Wilson.  ...



What a load of bullshit. Go become a police officer, put your ass on the line for society, put your little feet in the officer's shoes and then shoot your big mouth off.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .......You talk about him robbing a store. You disingenuous mother fucker! He took a box of cigars, that ......





That means he was robbing a store, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ..... If I was a 6'4 210 pound fully grown man I'd take Brown down with a double leg and put him in a hammerlock,.....




Sure you would have, Prime Time, sure you would........


----------



## MaryL (Jul 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


 Funny about that...I bought this kit that cleaned out my earwax, my hearing is just fine, thank you. Dearie, I do  bake a mean humble pie. And you sound in need of a big healthy serving. Low calories and gluten free. It's on me.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Brown ...... posed no threat to Wilson.  ...
> ...


What a load of bs.  They work for us.  They don't get to bully and intimidate us and shoot us in the back.  If we approved we would pass laws allowing police brutality.  But now we only catch what we see.  

Maybe we allow corrupt cops when guys like you run the country but that's what we are aiming to stop.  You blamed it on Obama remember?  Well fix it.  I understand the kid was running but is that enough to shoot him in the back?

I have cop friends.  He joined the cops to be a tough guy.  Because you could carry a gun.  Intimidate people.  Be a hero.  Get a pension!  That was a big one.  He's a Republican enjoying his Police Union.  Fucking hypocrite like you.  So don't act like these guys are heros.  They are most def tough guys though.  Brave yes.  Stupid, a little.  I wrestled with a lot of them.  Not the brightest but not the dumbest.  None of them dumb enough or lame enough to go into teaching though.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



He has no idea. He just rambles on like this.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No one was shot in the back in the Ferguson incident, idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> I have cop friends. .....




We already know you have no friends, liar.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That is true.  The black kid stood about 20 feet away as the cop took target practice on him.

Now the cop says the kid reached in and punched him at first.  I'm not buying it.  That black guy was not a good person but damn.  He should have went to jail not a morgue.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I can just imagine you and your one friend sitting around drinking wine talking about analects


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ....  I'm not buying it.  .....




No one cares what you're buying.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 3, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


When you say "_white people need to listen to black people_" to me that's naive because that assumes that white people are ignorant about racism.

How can people who screw you over be unaware about the fact that they're screwing you over ?

That dumb act white people put on is an act

They can tell you what weather was like a 100 thousand years ago.
They can tell you how exactly how deep every ocean is.
They can tell you how hot the sun is.
And you think the people who can do all that fancy smart sh*t are all of sudden clueless about racism ? And need educating by black people ?

They know. 

Seeing black people fked up is white supremacist like Taz, Mudda, SobieskiSavedEurope, harmonica, Claudette, Rambunctious, kaz,         get off on. This is what many black people don't get. But u think "Well if tell them how much this racism affects black people, they'll change"

*NO !!! *

The reason many whites get angry at black people is because many of them think
*
WHY CAN'T BLACK PEOPLE JUST DIE !!!!!!!!!!
*
How is it possible that we are still here?

They never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.

They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago! This is what they fear most but will NEVER dare admit.

Please understand that white racism stems from fear of genetic annihilation and envy of our hue. Racism is about white genetic survival.

So the thought that they can change this behaviour is a high level expectation.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



Well you must understand that there are a lot of us who are sorry for the past and present.  All the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina

And we are proud of your people for going through all that and still being great Americans.  Most of you.  The vast majority of you.  Despite all the things we have done and do to you.  

This weekend I was in Detroit.  It was great to see groups of black people and groups of white people having fun on these.



Hopefully in the future we will have blacks and whites riding these things together.  I know it happens but I'd like to see it happen more often.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....  I'm not buying it.  .....
> ...



No one cares that you aren't buying anything because you are broke.  Sitting at home all summer typing away on your keyboard waiting for summer to end because you are broke and it's no fun to have all that time off when you have no $.

Maybe if gas prices go down you'll be able to take that trip you've been saving up for


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 3, 2018)

John Legend lives in Beverly Hills...82% white, 9% Asian, 5% Hispanic And 2% Black. Why do these inclusive elitist liberal shitbags always live in the whitest neighborhoods money can buy?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I've sat around with lots of friends talking about them, among other things you wouldn't understand. I once sat around with a friend in the back rooms of a taoist temple in China drinking moutai and talking about the tao te ching until the bottle was empty.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That's nonsense.  You'd have to be drunk to have that stupid conversation.  Taoism, confucianism & buddhism are all bullshit.  Ask any real American.  


On another note, my girl is going to Tennessee to visit friends from tomorrow to Sunday.  This is the text messages this morning

Me:  I'll be home 8:30 if you want to have some drinks and see a sunset

Her:  Ok perfect

What are you doing tonight unkotare?  I bet you won't be on a boat or with a beautiful 25 year old.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> ......
> 
> The reason many whites get angry at black people is because many of them think
> *
> WHY CAN'T BLACK PEOPLE JUST DIE !!!!!!!!!!....*.




Has anyone ever said this to you? Your constant obsession with race has addled your mind and left you paranoid.



You need help from a mental health professional.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> [... it's no fun to have all that time off ...




What time off, lonely boy?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




As I said, it falls under the huge umbrella of things you are incapable of understanding, shitforbrains.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2018)

I notice how the OP never mention actually _*doing something.
*_
Listening to people whine about their problems doesn't accomplish anything


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> 
> On another note, my girl is going to Tennessee to visit friends from tomorrow to Sunday.  ........





Give it up, closet case. No one believes you. A (supposed) man 'of a certain age' who is a confirmed bachelor...everyone knows what that means. Might as well accept yourself as you are.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You think Taoism, confucianism & buddhism are serious things?  Care to take this to the religious forum and we can ask your fellow Republicans if that stuff is bullshit or not?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




Yes, telling private property owners what to do with their own property is soooooooo American.

I hear the HUD advertisement on the way to work almost every morning.  It makes me sick.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



I would Harvey Weinstein you if I got you alone.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Go find a doctor then.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I notice how the OP never mention actually _*doing something.
> *_
> Listening to people whine about their problems doesn't accomplish anything



Yeah like you raggedy racists whining about blacks all the time.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I notice how the OP never mention actually _*doing something.
> ...



I don't whine about Blacks

I just don't care about them just like you Blacks don't care about Blacks

When you won't do shit about young Blacks killing each other why the fuck should I?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I think theology is one of the many, many subjects far over your head.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So that violence doesn’t eventually spread to your neighborhood


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Keep your sick fantasies to yourself, freak.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well if you want to implement change don’t look to them.

If you want change try showing empathy you jackoff


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No need to worry there

I live out in the country not some inner city shit hole


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Who told you we want your whining ass to care about us? Youre less than irrelevant.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't give a flying or any other kind of fuck believe me.

The question is why don't you care about the wholesale slaughter of Black youths by other Black youths?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Of course you care. Thats why you are here whining right now.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 3, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> John Legend lives in Beverly Hills...82% white, 9% Asian, 5% Hispanic And 2% Black. Why do these inclusive elitist liberal shitbags always live in the whitest neighborhoods money can buy?


It's not that John Legend wants to live around white people because white people are just so great.
*
It's that finding prosperous suburbs in the USA that have a very low % of white people there, is a tough task*

We live in a complete system of white supremacy.

That means that power and resources have been skewed in white people's direction. So if John Legend decided he wanted to live only around black people, then he would have found himself limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town (places whites long ago abandoned)


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> The question is why don't you care about the wholesale slaughter of Black youths by other Black youths?


And how does black people killing black people affect white people ?

Or am I supposed to believe that you care about black people that kill each other ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Has anyone ever said this to you? Your constant obsession with race has addled your mind and left you paranoid.
> You need help from a mental health professional.


This is a sub-section of a forum that is dedicated to racial issues.

Should I talk about something different ?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > That white people need to listen to black people.
> ...


Don't forget AIDS and ebola.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All politicians are disrespected, Obama no more than others


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


That policy isnt based on racism. I dont believe children should be taken from their illegal parents, but they werent divided because of race.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Trump no more than others.  He's purposely controversial.  He likes fighting with the press.  He distracts us with those petty fights.

Back to how to start real change.  First step is to admit you whites are privileged.  They had this race for $100.  The teacher told the students with 2 parents in the home to take 2 steps forward.  Then told the kids who's parents are paying for college to take 2 steps forward.  Take 2 steps forward if you have never had to worry about where your next meal is coming from.  Take 2 steps forward if you've never had your cellphone turned off.  

Then the white kids who took all those steps forward realized they were given a head start.  Not because of anything they did or the other kids didn't do.  Simply because they were born into a better circumstance.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Typical liberal making racist assumptions.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Typical conservative that's all you got out of what I said.  Piss off pussy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Hey black people, what do you have to lose voting for Trump?

Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost

You can bet Trump's Supreme Court pick is going to be anti Affirmative action.  

*Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity*


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Just like a democrat fish to avoid responsibility for its own words.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Typical leftist "we know what's best for you" excuse for racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We know this already. Don't need you to tell us. Tell your progressive white friends who thought Trump won because the white working class felt left out and that democrats need to work harder to get more rural white working class votes.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



Your paranoia is showing, my friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Your white cognitive dissonance is the only thing showing.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I'm not going to waste my time explaining your cognitive dissonance to you. Your reply is proof you have it and nothing I can say will help you believe it. You need a therapist to address it.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know what it is. Not sure you do, though.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If you know what it is why are you asking me?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because you're applying it to me somehow. Even though you don't know who I am, what I believe in, what I've done, etc..


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I dont have to know who you are. I just read your reply to a post filled with reality. Obviously it caused you to suffer from cognitive dissonance.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Well you call a black man paranoid for stating what white people actually do and what some think. And the thing is you know they do it. So then there is something wrong with you mentally.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I mean, let's be real here; there are plenty of black folks who HATE whites, to the point where they wish we would all die a terrible death. That doesn't mean that's some common wish among blacks (at least, I would hope y'all are not like that). 

You guys need to do a better job of differentiating between a small group of malcontents, which we know exist in every conceivable group, and the public at large. The brush with which you paint is much too fat.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


We are being real. It it was just a small group of white malcontents there wouldnt be a racial problem in the US. Hell Drumpf wouldnt even be in office.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






How is your campaign to have the police replace their sidearms with a double leg takedown going, champ?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You aren't characterizing the (more widespread) racial animus properly. It isn't hatred, or a desire to see blacks dead. It's fear, and a desire to preserve their culture. They see the country changing at a lightning-fast pace, and their little hearts don't know what to make of it. And even those people are more worried about Hispanics (there is a huge language element in the fear) than blacks, who they largely just don't know and, on a low or even subconscious level, associate with crime. 

It has very little to do with wanting black people dead. That's just silly talk.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


That fear and desire to preserve their culture is rooted in their fear of genetic annihilation just like Paul said.  Due to the abundance of Blacks on this planet, the fact our genes are dominant, and the attraction females have for Black men absolutely nothing can be done about this short of killing off Black people.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now that's funny.

Like I said, they are worried about Hispanics, which is not even a race. Black people are an afterthought.

Also, I'm not sure you understand how genes actually work.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Worry about hispanics is a temporary fear that goes to the background when faced with genetic annihilation.  The fear of Blacks is constant and has shaped this nation. This is evident in the quotes, laws, policies, attacks,etc that have historically been hoisted against the Black population.

You dont have to be sure. If you need a refresher course just check out what happens to a white population that interbreeds with a Black one. The child is automatically considered Black by the white race. In other words genetic annihilation.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are using racist Jim Crow era rules to describe modern genetics? Dunno about that one, buddy .I assure you that very few white people are worried about "genetic annihilation". That sounds like something out of a racist fantasy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Where did you get the idea Jim Crow and genetics have anything to do with each other?  See what I mean now? Your cognitive dissonance is raising its head again.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are applying the one drop rule when most modern day people have figured out that rule is ... well, retarded.

I'm sure there are some people who are worried about race mixing, but that is not the primary concern of scared white people, nor is it the driving force behind the Trump movement.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I didnt say anything about one drop. You are the only one that said that.

I beg to differ. As I said the proof is in how this nation is shaped and how it presently treats Blacks.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



" .... just check out what happens to a white population that interbreeds with a Black one. The child is automatically considered Black by the white race."

Sounds an awful lot like the one racist ol' one drop rule to me. 

Reality is, as usual, much more complicated than racists and idiots would like to believe.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Thats significantly more that 1 drop. Its 50% of the genes.

Reality is something white folks dont have a handle on and how you know they suffer from cognitive dissonance. They cant even admit the obvious.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Look at your first paragraph. You ignore 400 years of whites mistreating us including the times we live in now. Then you pretend it's the same. Blacks don't dislike whites based on a belief in our racial superiority. It's because of what whites have done.

And you really need to stop trying to minimize or dismissing this. Whites have a continuing record of racist behavior. With that kind of history blacks would be foolish just to blindly trust whites not to be racist. So maybe you need to do the adjusting here. We aren't people who have no experience being around white people for you to be trying to explain to us about white people. There is no one here painting with any type of broad brush. YOU are the one assuming that any time we talk about whites we mean every white person living or dead. And that's your problem not ours.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's your call. Listen to me and people will pay attention. Don't, and they won't. I don't really give a shit about you, either way.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Please stop using that phrase. It doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

*The “not all whites” argument*
Saturday December 17th 2011 by abagond

*The “not all whites” argument* is a common straw man argument on this blog. I will make some statement about whites and then be informed that “not all whites” are like that, that they are Individuals. *Like there is some special rule of English that “whites” always means “all whites”*. Even when I say “some whites” or “most whites” it can still be taken to mean “all whites” – since clearly I only put in those words as a cheap trick to fool people.

In America, according to the government numbers, whites are supposedly better at reading than blacks. I would never know that from this blog: Only rarely do black commenters seriously misunderstand me while it is quite common for whites. And this imagined “all” before “whites” – which is *not in any grammar book I know of* – is one of the main causes.

*Example:* When I say, *“Whites owned slaves*” it hardly means they all owned slaves. As far as I know no more than 2% of White Americans ever did. Yet that does not make the statement untrue or meaningless. Because quantity is not the issue – it was never stated. To make quantity the issue is a derailment. To assume it means “All whites owned slaves” is putting words in my mouth and creating a straw man argument.

*Side note:* On this blog, unless it is otherwise clear, *“white”* mostly means just White Americans, though  most of what I say seems to apply to English-speaking whites in general.

Since the “all whites” thing is not in any grammar book I wonder where it comes from. The best reason I have heard so far is that many White Americans use *dichotomous thinking*, seeing things as either-or.  That means it is easy for them to think of whites as either being all the same or all Unique Individuals Unaffected by Race or Culture, leaving little middle ground between the two extremes.

*So if I say “whites are racist”* it is taken to mean that _all_ whites are racist and racist in the _same_ way. As if I said, “All whites are skinhead racists.”  But *what is in my head is a range:*


from skinhead racists
to Jim Crow racists
to scientific racists
to “The Bell Curve” sorts
to black pathologists
to white Republicans
to ordinary colour-blind racists
to white liberal racists
to white anti-racist racists
to those souls who are not racist at all
to those who fought against the slave trade
to the white Freedom Riders
to John Brown
– and much more besides.

*I know whites are individuals*. I live in a country that is mostly white. I have to deal with whites at work. I watch American film and television where whites are given whole story lines complete with a love life, where they are almost never reduced to stereotypes as whites.

So I expect them to be individuals. Which makes it all the more surprising and interesting to me when they do seem to act from a* hive mind*.

The “not all whites” argument


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


This is what I think it means....So no I wont stop using it.

cog·ni·tive dis·so·nance
_noun_
PSYCHOLOGY
noun: *cognitive dissonance*

the state of having inconsistent thoughts, beliefs, or attitudes, especially as relating to behavioral decisions and attitude change.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *The “not all whites” argument*
> Saturday December 17th 2011 by abagond
> 
> *The “not all whites” argument* is a common straw man argument on this blog. I will make some statement about whites and then be informed that “not all whites” are like that, that they are Individuals. *Like there is some special rule of English that “whites” always means “all whites”*. Even when I say “some whites” or “most whites” it can still be taken to mean “all whites” – since clearly I only put in those words as a cheap trick to fool people.
> ...



Look buddy. Think what you want. Clearly you've already made up your mind. We're bad guys. Good luck with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *The “not all whites” argument*
> Saturday December 17th 2011 by abagond
> 
> *The “not all whites” argument* is a common straw man argument on this blog. I will make some statement about whites and then be informed that “not all whites” are like that, that they are Individuals. *Like there is some special rule of English that “whites” always means “all whites”*. Even when I say “some whites” or “most whites” it can still be taken to mean “all whites” – since clearly I only put in those words as a cheap trick to fool people.
> ...


You would think that since English is their native language they would be able to read it better than Blacks.  I find that its often the other way around.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is part of a theory brought forth by Festinger and carried on by Aronson. Ultimately, it is a discomfort that produces internal justification in order to relieve pressure. I used to write papers on Aronson in college. The wiki definition doesn't even come close to doing it justice.

And you haven't even demonstrated how or why I would be experiencing such a thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If you were able to self analyze you would understand how you are experiencing such a thing. Remember you are the one that claimed I used the one drop rule when I clearly never mentioned it.  See what I mean?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Listen to you for what? You're a dumb ass. You bring nothing to the table. You're just another empty bowl.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A variation of, then. Effectively the same outcome. There are three camps out there; the people who think 1+1 = 3, such as in your scenario, the smart people who acknowledge that race is just a function of genetics and you can be both black and white at the same time, and the people who believe mixed people get to choose what race they are.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 3, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”



Listening? 

Well how do you listen? 

We have representatives to listen. Problem is the political system is messed up, so they don't need to listen to the people.

Until the system changes, more political parties get in and people actually get the representation they should have, listening isn't going to happen in that direction. 

They listen to the rich, because the rich make them richer.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *The “not all whites” argument*
> ...



You're just plain stump stupid.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then stop talking to me and I'll do you the same favor.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


No its not a variation of the one drop rule either. Do you know what the one drop rule was?  It doesnt sound like it. Yes race is a function of genetics. None of that has anything to do with the fact that more Black people will wipe out a white population like whites fear and dread.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only if you think of genetics in that antiquated way ... which few intelligent people do. Not to mention that, even if every single white person on the planet were half black, a decent chunk would still look like regular ol' white people. Genetics, man ... crazy stuff.

It's much more the case that many whites are afraid of blacks because black people are associated with crime. Whether that association is justified or not, I will not comment.

This whole genetic annihilation is just a fantasy of yours. Sorry buddy.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I'll do what I want thank you. You seem to not want listen but you want me to listen to you. So fuck you. I don't need you to tell me how to talk to white people. I will speak to white people with the words I am given at the time. Period.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I thought I was dumb. Why are you talking to me? Don't you have better things to do with your time?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Just like your crime comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If every single white person were half Black there would be no white people.  If this occurred the larger Black population would eventually breed out even the ones that resembled whites. Every now an then a child with recessive traits would pop out but they would still look Black.  Whites are a result of a recessive mutation that occurred about 10k years ago I believe. 

You mentioned the fear is due to Blacks being associated with crime. Thats a result of whites fooling other whites due to a fear of genetic annihilation. Every road leads to this conclusion.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Because I chose to. Why are you here? Don't you have better things to do with your time?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm telling y'all the real racial animus behind Trump, and you keep insisting it's this cuckoo, crazy white Armageddon story. Yes, there are some "white genocide" people out there, but even in the Trump era they are mostly consigned to the fringes of the internet. 

Black and white people do not have that different of a culture. They pretty consistently want the same things out of life.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow ... you're actually nuts. 

Too bad.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not really.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


See. Your justifying a false belief in reaction to the truth.  Cognitive dissonance.  

Whites have a distinctly different culture than most people. They are a war mongering people genetically due to the ice age where they experienced a genetic bottleneck and had to inbreed.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


and you are actually suffering from cognitive dissonance. See why I didnt want to waste time explaining it to you?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yikes ...

Okay, I think we're done here. God bless you. Get help soon.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



You consistently miss the point. Whites have a continuing history of racism. That's the problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Dont let the cognitive dissonance rule your life.

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds

*"But the Cornell study, published in the journal Nature Thursday, indicates that Europeans went through a second "population bottleneck," probably about 30,000 years ago, when the ancestral population was again reduced to relatively few in number."*


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And you expect me to do ... what about that, exactly? 

I mean, you have one guy in here calling us mutants and cheering on our "extinction". Looks like every group has their shit heels to deal with. 

Oh, I forgot; you applaud everything he says. And make no mistake; he is an actual racist, even if you are not (which is questionable).


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Yeah, everybody needs help but you. The person who doesn't want to face reality or who can't. You're right, that's not cognitive dissonance, it's psychosis .


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You appear to be intelligent. How did you not know white people are the result of a mutation?  What specifically is racist about telling you scientific facts?

Scientists Find A DNA Change That Accounts For White Skin

"
Scientists said yesterday that they have discovered a *tiny genetic mutation* that largely explains the first appearance of white skin in humans tens of thousands of years ago, a finding that helps solve one of biology's most enduring mysteries and illuminates one of humanity's greatest sources of strife.

The work suggests that the *skin-whitening mutation *occurred by chance in a single individual after the first human exodus from Africa, when all people were brown-skinned. That person's offspring apparently thrived as humans moved northward into what is now Europe, helping to give rise to the lightest of the world's races.
"


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, if a child has any black in them, it is the black population that says that child is black. There are racists, I don't dispute that, but not all white people annihilate black people, even if they are mixed races.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Well, if nothing else, I'm glad I (once again) managed to get you both to reveal your true colors. You and your prolific counterparts, the white supremacists, truly deserve one another. And they have loads of "science" demonstrating how inferior black folks are, I'm sure.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But you do judge all or the majority of whites by what whites (some whites) have done in the past, and still do. Yet, if a white person judges blacks because they have had nothing but bad experiences with black people, you call them racist. I have had bad and good experiences with both white and black people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I was saying that whites fear genetic annihilation not that whites annihilate Black people even though they have attempted to do so numerous times.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Well, if nothing else, I'm glad I (once again) managed to get you both to reveal your true colors. You and your prolific counterparts, the white supremacists, truly deserve one another. And they have loads of "science" demonstrating how inferior black folks are, I'm sure.


So can you prove the science I have linked is incorrect?  I am all about the truth. Show me something that says it wasnt a genetic mutation that resulted in you having light skin.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if nothing else, I'm glad I (once again) managed to get you both to reveal your true colors. You and your prolific counterparts, the white supremacists, truly deserve one another. And they have loads of "science" demonstrating how inferior black folks are, I'm sure.
> ...



You just don't get it... 

Many things are a result of mutations. It is not inherently bad to have a trait produced by a mutation. In fact, they can be adaptive. 

It is the rest of your post that is wrong. However, you don't need to justify yourself to me. Carry on with ... whatever it is that you do.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You just dont get it.

Who said anything was bad about having a mutation? You basically claimed I was crazy for saying it was a mutation.

*"..I mean, you have one guy in here calling us mutants"*

What was wrong with the rest of my post in your opinion?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



No A is not a racist. That's really not possible when you know more about his life. But what he is doing is giving you whites back what you have given us. You don't like being told how inferior you are. But you have never said shit to the whites here who have done that to us.  You have excuses then. All you do is attack us. You're no different from the others.

What do I expect you to do about white racism? You actually have to ask that question? And after you try pretending white racism doesn't  exist, I am supposed to condemn A, throw him under a bus based upon a racist white dudes judgment of his racism.

You've got to be out of your mind. Debating you whites here can make a brother hate whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I could give a shit if a white person thinks I am racist. I know its their cognitive dissonance kicking it. They have to justify their beliefs when I put the pressure on them.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It isnt white privledge for 2 parents to be in the home, or any of your steps. It is wealth and determined parenting.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I dont fear or dread it. The world continues to evolve and if that is meant to be, ok then. Why would it be a bad thing?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 3, 2018)

I


MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


its privilege. I didn’t say white did I?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sigh ** what are you talking about now?

Calling me a racist ... how expected. On what basis do you make that charge, hmm??


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...






Nothing.

He must be reconsidering his plan.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We got some real characters round here.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
> Yea, maybe they should start there. Maybe they should fix their own problems, caused by their own actions, instead of blaming "the white man"
> I understand white people treated you badly, but my gawd. Move on
> Table 21
> ...


Because whenever blacks start gaining a foothold and really do for themselves, whites swoop in a rage to burn the whole damn thing down...
It's Been 96 Years Since White Mobs Destroyed Tulsa's Black Wall Street | Colorlines


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
> ...



I especially like the part about it being 96 years.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Really??
> 
> Then why are black people always begging the white man to solve your problems and give you more free stuff?  ....


Are you a white man?

This is a yes or no question.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Because whenever blacks start gaining a foothold and really do for themselves, whites swoop in a rage to burn the whole damn thing down...
> ...


And what significance does your brain tell you that time frame is?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Really??
> 
> Then why are black people always begging the white man to solve your problems and give you more free stuff?  ....


Why are you always caping for white men Captain Save-A-Ho?







Or you one of them, or nah?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



What do you think?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen large improvements over my lifetime.  Lots of real change has already taken place.  Almost no one will take you seriously if you continue to deny the change that has taken place.  Just a few years before I was born,  blacks were not allowed to use the same restrooms as whites.  In 2008 we elected our first black president.  If that's not real change, I don't know what is.  Things are far from perfect, but there has most certainly been real change.
> ...


But, but, but JoeMoma really WANTS there to be change!!! Dontchaknow?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And what significance does your brain tell you that time frame is?
> ...


I haven't a clue what your brain is telling you.

So please answer the question.

Thanks.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Eh ... nah.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing I have said that is racist. Now as I read you white bastards in every thread cheering the deaths of unarmed blacks talking about how they got what they deserve for doing nothing, I don't have any ability to listen to you bitch like a milk starved infant about how whites are being done in South Africa.  Those whites put blacks through every manner of atrocity, raped their children, women and men, they murdered infants and everything else to run a minority government and now that some of the blacks are fighting back your bitch ass is crying. So it's like this, if you whites can tell me how blacks deserve to get killed by police for running away, or for any crime they commit, then whites who were part of 100 plus years of racial terror against those blacks in south afrca are also getting what they deserve.
> ...


IM2's post didn't mention #BlackLivesMatter, or even suggest it. Why are you bringing it up?

Wait, lemme guess...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't a clue what your brain is telling you.
> ...


I knew it.

#LOL


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



???


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Stop lying. OK? Everything you just said was a bold faced lie. And Brown was shot dead in cold blood. Brown was not physically attacking Wilson when he got murdered.
> 
> Police Lied: Michael Brown Was Killed 148 Feet Away From Darren Wilson's SUV
> 
> ...


Why not? It's the white supremacist's MO.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> You aren't characterizing the (more widespread) racial animus properly. It isn't hatred, or a desire to see blacks dead. It's fear, and a desire to preserve their culture. They see the country changing at a lightning-fast pace, and their little hearts don't know what to make of it. And even those people are more worried about Hispanics (there is a huge language element in the fear) than blacks, who they largely just don't know and, *on a low or even subconscious level, associate with crime. *
> 
> It has very little to do with wanting black people dead. That's just silly talk.


Let's stop right there...

What are the real-world ramifications of a white society that consciously and/or subconsciously associated blacks w/crime?

Hint: What do we want to do with/to criminals?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> It's your call. Listen to me and people will pay attention. Don't, and they won't. I don't really give a shit about you, either way.


Why did you, and continue to, ignore the 400 years of whites mistreating blacks?

Why?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



We do. So concern yourself with the fact that whites are killing each other and that 86 percent of white murders are white on white. Or the 10,000 whites killed annually by other whites driving drunk, impaired or distracted. You've gladly listened to the media pimp you about black crime but you haven't said shit about how white crime is ignored by that same media.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



No, the listening starts at the grassroots among the people. Some whites have an excuse for everything.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Again, the fact that you never enter threads by white racists talking about blacks as they do, then you bring up crime, then you try telling us how to talk to whites, then you tell us how we need to listen to you like we don't know anything. And these are just a few things. But you have excuses for yourself.

I'm 57 years old John. I don't need your instructions on how to speak to white people. I have seen about every way whites practice racism John.  We blacks all know that no one white will ever admit to being racist. You can catch them at a Klan rally and they'll tell you how they aren't racists and wonder on what basis you're calling them one.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 4, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”


no one makes blacks listen.

good lord, if listening fixed anything it would have worked years ago.

time to grow the fuck up and take responsibility for your lives and stop blaming whitey every time you don't try to succeed.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Am I white?

This isn't about excuses.

This is about someone who's lived in countries where there's better representation and believes it works better.

What do you have? Racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



It's time whitey grew up and looked at the laws and  policies whitey made that created the problems.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


what problems are you crying about now?

please keep all your crybaby bullshit in this century.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Why aren't blacks making the laws?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


are you claiming that blacks don't vote for people that tell them they will pass laws that help just them?

have you not heard of the democrat party?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Why should he keep it in this century?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It is about excuses. As a person who has worked in communities and helped make some changes, I saw that things start at the grassroots and when whites listened things worked better as we were able to work together to make the changes needed. That's what I have.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


b/c carrying age old baggage around it just idiotic.

It's 2018, the people that are becoming official adults this year had nothing to do with last century.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Things can work at grassroots, and then what? Where do they go from there?

There are many leaders in black communities in the US, and yet, blacks suffer a lot. Why? Because things aren't happening at the top where they really matter.

Making the difference to 20 kids is great. Making the difference to a generation of kids is amazing.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I did. Because those laws and policies in many cases extended into this century, and some still exist. Also the damage caused by past policies have not been fixed, therefore the existing damage is part of this century.  All of this inability to understand these matters are included in me saying that whitey needs to grow up and look at the laws ad policies whitey made that created the problem.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


just more crybaby bullshit from a gimme gimme person.

grow up, you are not oppressed, if you were the naacp, miss black America, AA, etc etc would not exists.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Changing cities social service funding formulas to allow non white community organizations equal access to local tax money is a generational change that did not need a member if the US congress to endorse. We just had a black president. It gets no more top than that. The population of this country does not allow enough national representation by people of color to get things done without whites listening at any level.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Whites have been the people that got the most gimme and want more gimme now. Grow up and stop lying to yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



*Teflon Theory of History*
Saturday October 9th 2010 by abagond

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.

Teflon Theory of History


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, I state there needs to be a change, and you say I'm wrong because I propose something that will allow enough black national representation. 

Go figure.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Am I lying ?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You really did not propose anything, you stated an opinion. What you think will not do what you think it will. That's what I'm trying to say. There are states where blacks live in small numbers where they may never get a black representative in congress, In order for anything to change for them they are going to have to work with whites to get them to listen in order to get the changes they want. Why do whites like you always think that what you suggest is the ultimate answer for blacks?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No. You're spot on.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I couldn't give a shit whether you think it's an opinion or whether I proposed it. Fucking hell, how pedantic can you get?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't care if whites shoot whites or blacks shoot blacks

Just like you don't care.

70% of all murders occur in very small very distinct urban areas and these murders are predominantly young minorities killing other young minorities.

And you do nothing about it but you bitch and moan about cops and white people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


No white person has said to me "_That he wants black people to die_"

But the likes of Taz, Mudda, SobieskiSavedEurope, harmonica, Claudette, @Rambunctious,kaz, abu afak, squeeze berry talk real tough about black people on the net. 

But would they have the courage to walk up to a black man and start saying what they say about black people on here to a black man's face ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

They'd only do that if they had an advantage. (Police, Manager, Or in a gang etc) yeah they might be brave then. 

Even in my own life, when a white person has been funny with me at work. I'd follow him home at night. I'd corner him. It would be just me and him. I'd simply put it on him "You have problem with me ? Well let's sort it. Right now"

They sh*t themselves. 

And that's where all "_O. No. Dude. I was joking. It wasn't me. I'm not like that_"

They wimp out.

See when whites have this silly mentality of whites being special and white people being superior. They are afraid the black man's potency. Because when you look at a black man you are looking at a real man. See when you feel inferior you have to push the impression that your superior

And that's why white supremacists create all the weapons, all the bombs, all artillery, all the planes, and the drones and all the arms, the media, it's always has to be *OVER THE TOP* show of bravado, *OVER THE TOP* show of strength


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


And there certainly has been real positive change.  Those that deny that there has not been change are simply not credible.  That is not to say that there is no need for more change.  There will always be room for improvement because the human condition is not perfect.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't care if whites shoot whites or blacks shoot blacks


Right. So we agree. You don't care whether black people kill black people.

You see there are two types of advice that people give.

Advice you give to try and help someone with their problems.
Advice you give to help yourself feel better about not knowing how to help them with their problems.
*The difference is all in the context.*

If you tell someone to brush and floss their teeth every day, that's good advice, but if you're talking to someone who just lost their teeth, because they were in a car accident, within that context, your advice is terrible, and that's how your advice works. 

Handing out advice that's valid in the abstract, but useless in context. So you saying that most black people get killed by other black people is correct. But in context to solving the problems of police killing black people in the USA it's useless.

If I was to tell you that more black people were being killed by the police 100 years ago.

You'd probably agree with that.

But you'd be wrong because more black people were killed by the Police in the USA 2015 than in 1896 


Skull Pilot said:


> 70% of all murders occur in very small very distinct urban areas and these murders are predominantly young minorities killing other young minorities.


Women are minorities. Transgender people are minorities. Lesbians are minorities. 

Just bring it and stop being scared.

Who are you talking about when you say "minorities"


Skull Pilot said:


> And you do nothing about it but you bitch and moan about cops and white people.


No one on USmessageboard ever calls me a liar.

I speak the truth.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> It isnt just america where blacks are treated poorly by some



Rationalization has now gone global!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



This is the race and racism section and that means I get to talk about whites who are racists.

It would be wise for your white ass not to comment about what I don't care about, stop lying to yourself about where murders take place, who is doing them according to you and concern yourself with what white people do to each other.

You'd be better off.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Apparently less than you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I say there has been improvements but not the great changes you claim and I am credible, more so than you.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

Humans are human...race will be the first thing we see when we encounter someone.  That will mentally set off your preconceived stereotypes about what type of person you're dealing with.  Not sure how to "solve" it or if it could ever be solved.  

It seems to me that the most destructive thing we have going for us is the five milliseconds you give someone to make a first impression and all of the stuff (true and untrue) you tie to that impression.  I see facial tatts and I'm going one way with it.  I see clean cut and straight laced, I go another way.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


1.  Can someone else own you?  in the 1700's black people could be owned as slaves.  Now slavery is illegal.  Real Change!
2.  For hundreds of years, black men were often lynched for trying to have a relationship with a white woman.  Today interracial marriages are common and accepted by society.  Real Change
3.  Blacks at one time were not allowed to play in white sports leagues.  Today many of the best athletes in professional sport are black people who are adored by people of all races.  Also, these black athletes become some of the wealthiest people in the world.  Real Change!
4.  No more Jim Crow laws.  Gone are the days when Blacks were required to use different rest rooms than Whites or give up a bus seat for a White.  Real Change!
5.  Attitudes have changed significantly.  In the 1700's it was common for many whites to openly treat Blacks as animals because that was the consensus of the white run society.  Today if a white person gets branded as a racist, that white person becomes an outcast of mainstream society.  Real Change!

Someone could easily write a book about the change that has occurred since the 1700's (Start time picked by IM2, not me).  And it would be a very thick book.

Maybe I'm wrong and IM2 is right and those items that I listed are not real change; they are simply minor improvements and Blacks in America are just as oppressed as when a slave owner could beat a black slave with a whip for any reason the white slave owner saw fit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why is it, every time I talk to you, it descents into complete nonsense very quickly. 

I'm thinking the ignore button might suit you better.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Lets get down to the brass tacks. Whites today believe that blacks are dumber, inferior more prone to violence and crime, lazy , don't want to work, want to be given everything, don't want to be educated, refuse to take responsibility, and are irresponsible sexually just to name a few. All these things whites have believed since the1700's. Change, real change means attitudes change. A racist is the president of these United States, that's no outcast. So where are the fucking changes son?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't characterizing the (more widespread) racial animus properly. It isn't hatred, or a desire to see blacks dead. It's fear, and a desire to preserve their culture. They see the country changing at a lightning-fast pace, and their little hearts don't know what to make of it. And even those people are more worried about Hispanics (there is a huge language element in the fear) than blacks, who they largely just don't know and, *on a low or even subconscious level, associate with crime. *
> ...



It's a problem that I don't have answers for. Sorry. Wish I did. I'd be filthy rich.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > It's your call. Listen to me and people will pay attention. Don't, and they won't. I don't really give a shit about you, either way.
> ...



Let me ask you a question ...

What difference would it make? If we sat around and lingered on all the bad things that have been done by every ethnic group to another ... 

As I've told IM2, I've had multiple friends victimized by black criminals (including robbery, rape, and physical assault). Should I hold a grudge? What good is that going to do me? What good does that do for anyone?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 4, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”




"America is the greatest country in the history of the world, join me to change that" - Barack Obama, 2008


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No. You're just wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It descends into nonsense because you think you can tell me about black people and that what you say is the correct answer when it's not. I am black, I think I know the answers to problems blacks face better than you do.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now take that sentiment and apply it to your thoughts about white people.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Oh boy ... the pro-black, anti-white crowd thinks they know better than white people do how we think and feel about the world, yet assume anything about blacks and they will immediately snap to "you're not black and you don't know".

Of course, they aren't smart enough to understand the hypocrisy inherent in their words. It's a shame.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...



*Obama Quote Rumors*
By Brooks Jackson

Posted on August 6, 2008

*Q:* *Did Obama urge supporters to help him change “the greatest nation in the history of the world”?*

*A:* *No. Obama never said what’s being attributed to him in a number of chain e-mail messages. The line was meant as a joke about John McCain, Hillary Clinton and politicians in general.*

_Obama Quote Rumors - FactCheck.org_


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if whites shoot whites or blacks shoot blacks
> ...



I've never even responded to one of your posts.  And I have certainly never called you a liar

You delete parts of the quote tree and answer a response i gave to someone else as if I was addressing you that seem a bit disingenuous to me.

And I'm not giving anyone any advice I am pointing out the fact that Blacks don't really care about other Blacks getting murdered by Blacks.

Look at the slaughter in the inner cities where the death toll of young Black men accounts for a disproportionate percentage of all murders

These murders are for the most part committed by other Blacks

Black people are their own worst enemies it seems.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That's just a racist lie told by whites to keep black people down. Don't you know?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are painting Whites with a very broad brush, only seeing the worse of the worse.  Also, I gave you a list of just a few of the changes, which you cannot refute.

When it comes to Trump, I do not believe he is a racist. I believe he is a pompous ass, but that is different than being a racist. Many on the left are trying to brand him as a racist because they wish to defeat him.  They want to make him an outcast.  One negative change that has occurred is that the term "racist" has become weaponized and overused.  The story of the boy that called "wolf" could easily be updated to the boy that called "racist"!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




Look who's talking, 'Prime Time.'


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It just doesn't work that way  junior. I spent 20 years of my life being educated by white standards in majority white schools which means you learn about whites while doing so. I have worked with whites, had white teammates in sports and have had many discussions with whites you probably have not had with blacks. I've lived for 57 years in cities that are  mostly white. We as blacks do not live isolated from whites to the extent whites can from us and yet as they do, whites want to give us advice on what the problems are in the black community and what we need to do to fix things.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


It wouldnt be a bad thing but most whites feel it is.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You know where there aren't many white people? Most of the rest of the world. You should try it out. Who knows ... maybe Ghana is the perfect home for you!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ....... I have worked with whites, had white teammates in sports and have had many discussions with whites you probably have not had with blacks. ......



So....you have had those discussions with 'whites,' but those 'whites' haven't had those discussions with 'blacks?' Were you talking to imaginary 'whites?' Were they ghosts? You have deep and special knowledge of 'whites' but 'blacks' remain mysteries to 'whites' that 'whites' can never understand and had just better STFU about 'blacks?'


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There has been change but mostly those changes are to disguise the new handcuffs whites in power have fashioned for the Black population.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Slavery isnt illegal. Thats why there is a pipeline fashioned to send Blacks to prison. 
Having a relationship with a white woman isnt change. That was going on since Blacks were brought from Africa
Really? So we are allowed to entertain whites and you think that is "real" change?  Those same whites get pissed when those athletes speak their mind or kneel.
Yes youre wrong and IM2 is right. Basically I can refer to a quote by Malcolm X


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I'm not painting a damn thing. I'm not looking for the worst of anything. I am stating truth. If the attitudes of the people haven't changed where is the change? You want talk about your list but it is you who can't refute anything. I said there have been improvements but no real changes, you list improvements and claim they are changes. What you believe doesn't mean much when it come to the issue of racism. Trump is a racist. He has a record of it. And the word racist has not been overused, weaponized or anything else. Racism by whites has simply not stopped and people of color are less inclined to tolerate it as they did in the past.. The only people crying wolf are those whites like you who say that the word racist is overused. And the thing is you only say that when it's used on whites. Because we backs are racists with no doubt in your minds for simply stating that white racism still exists. Not that we think we are superior but just for saying whites are still racists. Whites today believe the same shit they did in the1700's. I see it posted here EVERY day. .


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Malcolm X the racist made a false analogy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Improvements are changes...........
Well, I've wasted enough time with people with no credibility today.  Here is a video that captures my sentiments very well.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”




^^^ Racist Codswaddle ^^^


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Worry about white on white killings son. Concern yourself with white on white crime since you commit almost 3 times the amount . That's how dumb your white asses are. You're slaughtering each other and then pretend it's not happening to try telling us about crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Yep you have no credibility. We don't give a fuck about your sentiments.

Whites believed we were inferior in the 1700's. Whites believe we are inferior now. Where is the change?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Cool story bro. Haha!


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What percentage of Whites in America (or the colonies) in the 1700's believed Blacks were  inferior?.  What percentage of Whites in America today believe Blacks are inferior?  Subtract the two numbers and you will have one measurement of change.  If the difference is zero, then you are correct and i am wrong.

 I intended to not respond to IM2 any more today, but I decided to finish with that softball he just pitched.  Surely he is not going to say that the percentages for the two periods are the same and the change is zero?  Or will he?

Edit:  Who is the "we" you are referring too.?  Got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> You know where there aren't many white people? Most of the rest of the world. You should try it out. Who knows ... maybe Ghana is the perfect home for you!



Nah. I was born here. My family has been here longer than yours. I am more American than you. My family sacrificed more and bled more to be part of this nation than you or your family did. So you move. There are plenty of all white countries where you can go live where you won't have to worry about blacks complaining about white racism. You should go find one. Maybe Russia, that might be the perfect home for you. All white and no can complain about anything. Whitey gets to do whatever he wants.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > You know where there aren't many white people? Most of the rest of the world. You should try it out. Who knows ... maybe Ghana is the perfect home for you!
> ...



I'm not the one who complains all the time.

And Russia isn't even close to being all white. Wtf are you talking about?

I just figure, we're so bad, and the country is so racist, why would you even want to live here? Why wouldn't you want to live with all black people, where those mean white people can't pick on you anymore?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



No, we aren't going to do it that way. The fact is whites believed we were inferior then and whites do now.

Until the number is zero there is no change. You'd understand how I can say that if you were back.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Please. There are plenty of blacks who believe whites are inferior. There is one in this very thread. So that's a completely absurd expectation  and you know it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > You know where there aren't many white people? Most of the rest of the world. You should try it out. Who knows ... maybe Ghana is the perfect home for you!
> ...







Who told you Russia is “all white,” dumbass?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



He doesn't know that Russia has a lot of Asian and Arab people in it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Oh god. Here goes another white boy with a deflection. Lets stay on topic. The discussion is about how whites feel Blacks are inferior.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Expecting NO white people to be racist is just stupid. Sorry. 

I mean, you yourself have spouted off about black supremacy in the past. Whether you were joking, trolling, or serious, I cannot surmise, but there it is. Now we're going to expect saintliness from an entire race of people, but not from your own? Stop giving us so much credit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I would never expect a white person to not be racist. I agree its stupid to have such an expectation. Whites are genetically prone to be racists. Its all part of their cognitive dissonance induced by that fear of genetic annihilation. Now youre showing that intellect I thought I glimpsed. Glad you agree its stupid to expect a white person not to be racist.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not what I said. You shouldn't expect a white person to be racist. You also shouldn't expect ALL white people to not be racist. 

Again, nuance. But I'm quickly coming to learn that it's not your strong suite. 

Y'all are a lot like Trump supporters in that way. Did you know that? I argue with them a lot too, and you (Asclepias and IM2) use very similar communication strategies.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Your words not mine.

*"Expecting NO white people to be racist is just stupid. Sorry."*


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Yeah I guess Ukranians and Chechens aren't white. I figure that since  I was born here you  can suck my mother fucking d---. I'm going to complain and work until white racism dies or I do. If you don't like that, leave the country.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes? Expecting all white people on the face of the earth to have no racist thoughts is dumb. No doubt about it. Where is the controversy in that statement? And how does it relate to expecting a single white person to be racist (or not racist)? Do you understand the difference in scale ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


There isnt any controversy. As I pointed out I agree. Youre the one that got upset because I agree with you.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What are you going to put on your tombstone? "Idealism and anger make for a nasty cocktail"?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now you're just trolling.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Wait so you say I shouldnt expect whites not to be racist, I agree with you and now I am trolling?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You keep taking what I said and changing it slightly so that it means something completely different. Either you're cleverly trolling or stupid to an extreme degree. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and assumed you're just trolling.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Ok white guy. Were pretty much done here until you stop whining.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fine by me.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Its obvious that Asclepias is smart enough to correctly understand your posts.  It is his MO to incorrectly spin your posts to mean something you did not say by being intentionally obtuse.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Kind of like a politician, no? Kind of like say ... Donald Trump. Seems like something The Donald might partake in. 

Guess we're not so different.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> And I'm not giving anyone any advice I am pointing out the fact that Blacks don't really care about other Blacks getting murdered by Blacks.


Black community leaders discuss crime in urban communities often.

But I don't expect you to know about the cure violence projects all over the USA. Like in, Chicago and New York and all over world in places like Honduras and parts of Africa or the interrupters

Or the black star project, Not to mention that black people created one the biggest social movements this century in black lives matter, to highlight, not just police brutality, but black lives matter in general.

But you don't know this. Because you don’t know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are the issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted; 

Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago or the ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. 

Finally do you care about your white brothers that are getting killed in Russia by us air strikes ?

Why don't you go and help your white brothers ?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm not giving anyone any advice I am pointing out the fact that Blacks don't really care about other Blacks getting murdered by Blacks.
> ...



Isn't the NOI anti-white and pro-segregation? If so, that pretty much excludes them from serious consideration.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Again, the fact that you never enter threads by white racists talking about blacks as they do, then you bring up crime, then you try telling us how to talk to whites, then you tell us how we need to listen to you like we don't know anything. And these are just a few things. But you have excuses for yourself.
> 
> I'm 57 years old John. I don't need your instructions on how to speak to white people. I have seen about every way whites practice racism John. * We blacks all know that no one white will ever admit to being racist. You can catch them at a Klan rally and they'll tell you how they aren't racists and wonder on what basis you're calling them one.*


This has already been proven right here on USMB.

Remember when the info came out that 45's poppa was caught at a Klan rally how the racist whites here responded?

They somehow found excuses to state that he wasn't racist.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm not giving anyone any advice I am pointing out the fact that Blacks don't really care about other Blacks getting murdered by Blacks.
> ...


*POWERFUL!!!*


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Is the NOI anti white ? Can you point to anything the NOI have done to white people as a group ?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > White men wimp out when they have to square up to black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> ...



I don't know. That's why it was phrased as a question. I recall some NOI leaders, like Farrakhan, saying some things ...


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry, if I met you on the street and you got in my face, I'd whoop your ass.
> ...



Depends on the black man and the white man. Stop acting like black men are these combat gods. It's absurd and childish, and degrades any point you have to make.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > what problems are you crying about now?
> ...


Because like the white racist and supremacist he is, he finds it necessary to ignore the 400 years of slavery and Jim Crowism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


The NOI is anti white racist and pro segregation. No that doesnt exclude them from consideration serious or otherwise.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's time whitey grew up and looked at the laws and  policies whitey made that created the problems.
> ...


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Regardless, religion is weak and getting weaker, and most Americans are not too keen on Islam, since it's a vile religion that subjugates women and calls for the oppression of all non-believers.


MarcATL said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Because of Vladimir Putin? In the U.S.? I don't believe you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



No John we don't. You just fail to understand the distrust whites create or the fact that whites continue being racists because you are white and don't want to. You are talking about nuance? We are just always supposed to see subtle differences when they may not exist? You are so dumb that you talk about black supremacy without understanding that if not for whites telling us how inferior we are that probably no one black would have looked for ways to say we are superior to whites. You have a simpletons understanding of a very complex situation. instead of you trying to lecture us blacks, start working to rid the white community if i's racism.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> b/c carrying age old baggage around it just idiotic.
> 
> It's 2018, the people that are becoming official adults this year had nothing to do with last century.


So the racist PEOPLE from the last century have nothing to do w/today.

OK, well what about the racist LAWS and POLICIES from the last century, do they have something to do w/today?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> I don't know. That's why it was phrased as a question. I recall some NOI leaders, like Farrakhan, saying some things ...


Don't tell me what Farrakhan says. Tell me what he has done to white people as group.

What ability does Farrakhan have to do white people any harm ? When was the last time you had to worry whether Farrakhan was going to discriminate against u ? Or whether a NOI loan officer was going to turn u down for a mortgage?

Never.

Actually members of the NOI have a much greater chance of being the victims of discrimination at whites hands. Without power, black racism is pretty impotent.

Louis Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that impoverished nation)

White people did.

The false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.

Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people, only to replace them with dictators.

Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people. 

Reagan did that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


This isnt a dissicussion about religion. I was just telling you that your claim that the NOI should be excluded from consideration was weak at best.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't actually know my opinions on most issues simply because you've never been level-headed enough for me to have a serious discussion with you. Stop acting like you know my mind. You haven't a clue.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 4, 2018)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I said "_deep down you know if a black man bashed in your brains, it would not be completely undeserved_"

That "Black men may hurt me" drives most of your racism.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't say it should be excluded. I said IF ____ THEN it should, and will, be excluded from consideration. I don't know that much about it except that I'm sure I've read NOI leaders saying flagrantly anti-white and pro-segregationist things in the past. If that has changed, so be it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If THAT is what your brain told you to take away from that animated GIF of Putin laughing, then I don't know what to tell you.

You truly are a simpleton.

#SMHGOP #LOLGOP


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Relax. It was a joke.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being pro segregation as long as its not forced segregation. Yes the NOI says anti white things because whites as a group are the enemies. Now why would you think Black people would feel such a thing was true if whites were so trustworthy?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So ... why would white people take a group seriously that hates them by default? Makes no damn sense. It's like black people wanting to be friendly with the modern-day KKK.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



What are you going to put on yours? Dumb and white full of opinions about how blacks should see us?

The problem you have is that what we are talking about  are things that were and are not being done by one individual. We are looking at a societal problem.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I did. Because those laws and policies in many cases extended into this century, and some still exist. Also the damage caused by past policies have not been fixed, therefore the existing damage is part of this century.  *All of this inability to understand these matters *are included in me saying that whitey needs to grow up and look at the laws ad policies whitey made that created the problem.


It's not an *INABILITY *for them to do so, it's a blatant *UNWILLINGNESS *for them to do it. They much rather continue to keep the proverbial foot on black people's neck while they scream "PULL YOURSELF UP BY YOUR OWN BOOTSTRAPS!", "DO FOR SELF!", "CLEAN UP YOUR OWN COMMUNITY!", blah, blah, blah, blah, blah....!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Who said anything about whites taking Black people seriously?  What did that have to do with my question?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know yet. I'm young and full of life. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. 

As for black people, it's not a very important subject to me. But I have been having fun talking to you gentleman.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



But after 400 years of whites doing unfriendly things to us, you expect us to take whites seriously.  That's arrogance.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
> ...


One incident 96 years ago?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out where that even came from. I ask him why would Blacks feel so anti white and starts talking about us wanting whites to take us seriously.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you want real change, or not (thread title)? Do you want blacks and whites to get along better, or do you just want white people to vanish in a puff of smoke? Because the latter isn't likely to happen. Especially not in your lifetime.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I havent seen whites cheer about unarmed blacks being killed for doing nothing


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...




My point is that no one gives a shit about the NOI precisely because they have no incentive to. Except for a tiny group of blacks who hate white people. What a change-maker!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Personally I dont like your options. I just want whites to stop whining about Black self determination, self segregation, self promotion. Its not up to Blacks to make it easier for whites. They are the ones that fucked up. They need to fix their shit if they want better relations.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Teflon Theory of History*
> Saturday October 9th 2010 by abagond
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> ...


POWERFUL!!!


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


What policies and laws exist now that has created problems?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I don't think they have solutions. They just like to complain.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What do you think whitey should do about it, considering most of us have no more power to change than you do?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Really? Lets just start with the police and the justice system.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> And there certainly has been real positive change.  Those that deny that there has not been change are simply not credible.  That is not to say that there is no need for more change.  There will always be room for improvement because the human condition is not perfect.


My big brother IM2 already perfectly explained it to you. But yet, you continue to paint what he stated as "there not being ANY change."

Again, he used the apt analogy of a house being built and only gotten to the level of the foundation being poured. To the person needing the house built, that is not "much change", it's some change, it's little change, but here you are categorizing the change as MUCH CHANGE.

Are you understanding this or what?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

The Discourse of Individualism is a specific set of ideas, words, symbols, and metaphors—a storyline or narrative—that creates, communicates, reproduces, and reinforces the concept that each of us are unique individuals and that our group memberships, such as our race, class, or gender, are not important or relevant to our opportunities (Flax, 1999). In explaining the Discourse of Individualism, Flax (1999) notes that there is an irreconcilable tension within U.S. life. The legitimacy of our institutions depends upon the concept that all citizens are equal. At the same time, we each occupy distinct raced (and gendered, classed, etc.) positions that profoundly shape our life chances in ways that are not voluntary or random. In order to manage this tension, we use the Discourse of Individualism. This discourse posits that there are no intrinsic barriers to
individual success, and that failure is not a consequence of systematic structure but of individual character. It also conveys that success is independent of  privilege, that one succeeds through individual effort, and that there are no favored starting positions that provide competitive advantage (Flax, 1999).

The Discourse of Individualism is a claim that we all act independently from one another and that we all have the same possibility of achievement and are unmarked by social positions such as race, class, and gender (Bonilla-Silva,2006). As Mill states, however, “The reality is that one can pretend the body does not matter only because a particular body... [white] is being presupposed as the somatic norm” (p. 53). The Discourse of Individualism posits race as irrelevant. In fact, claiming that race is relevant to one’s life chances is seen a
s limiting one’s ability to stand on one’s own; standing on one’s own is both the assumption and the goal of Individualism (Flax, 1999).

Because it obscures how social positioning impacts opportunity, the Discourse of Individualism is a dominant discourse that functions ideologically to reinforce and reproduce relations of unequal power.

Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ya, because it's the justice system's fault that blacks commit so much crime.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Pretty sure most are in favor of prison reform, including whites. Blame that one on the inability and inaction of congress.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Listen, educate your own, protest against, and vote against.


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Ya, we should reform the system to keep criminals in prison longer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Doubtful. The country (vast majority white people) just voted for another racist that uses fear of crime to win. Its the same method that produced the so called war on drugs that decimated the Black and Mexican communities.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Taz said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How about, no. How about you stop talking.


----------



## Taz (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


And we should start by locking up Chicago.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are groups fighting for prison reform. Even republicans. It's not a black and white issue.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Thats just one of many of your white brothers that dont have a race problem and fear of genetic annihilation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


There are way more whites voting to keep the prisons as is and hoping it gets worse...for Blacks


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Am I expected to apologize for every idiot under the sun? Come on...


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



That's the question you need to ask yourself. Because this isn't about me wanting whites to disappear. This is about you and other whites taking the responsibility to erase racism from your community. That's how we will all get along better. You seem to think whites don't need to change but everybody else does. No, whites need to change because whites have been the problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I didnt ask for an apology. I was just pointing him out as proof of my position. The only way things will change is if you eradicate gorillas like him from your midst.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We don't get to vote directly on one issue. 

91 Percent of Americans Support Criminal Justice Reform, ACLU Polling Finds

Taking a risk and assuming the ACLU uses good stats here, and hasn't fluffed them to make their point....


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's not that simple man. Racists don't just come out to other white people and start spouting off racist rhetoric. It doesn't work that way.

The vast majority of racist people I know are old. Like 60 + years old. I'm not going to be able to get those tigers to change their stripes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


But you do get to vote for leaders that are either for mass incarceration and unfair sentencing or not.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I have a daughter that would disagree with your first sentence. White people spout off racist stuff to her all the time not knowing her background.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. We're trying to tell you what the solution is. It's for whites to develop community education programs nation wide to end their racism.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's not something I ever hear normally, from people my age. Once in a while you'll hear an old person say something racist ... but you just roll your eyes because you know you're not going to get them to change their mind anyway.

I don't hang out with hillbillies or low-lives so I don't know how they deal with each other.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Therein lies your specific problem. You think its sufficient to simply roll your eyes. This is why I know whites are not willing to do what it takes to end their collective racism. If they were truly commited to ending racism this response would not be sufficient.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That isnt what you want. I am not a raciist, yet you call me one. I am very community involved and help anyone i can. I do not associate in any way with people who dislike or mistreat others without provocation.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's one of those things where they came from a different time period. My grandparents are in their eighties. You really think my talking back to them when they say something uncool is going to change 80+ years of their way of thinking? Even if by some miracle it did, what difference would it make? They're powerless middle-class white people who are going to die within the next ten years anyway.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



It is that simple. There are racists in your community of every age.  Whites you hang out with every day are racists just as you are.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Lol watch it! I am 62 and the most racist people I have encountered are under 50


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Stop calling me a racist. I'm not one and the fact that you call me one proves you either don't know what a racist is or see all white people as racist, which makes you extremely paranoid and an unreliable person to talk to.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Youre simply making an excuse and allowing them to influence others unchallenged. Saying something to them may or may not work but it does send a message that racism is not tolerated.  Youre not going to change anyone. That has to come from within. However, if you were truly committed you would let them know its not acceptable to you.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They have a great-granddaughter who is half black, who they love and treat very kindly. So it has been an issue in the past, when they talk negatively about blacks with her nearby. They have been spoken to about how it's not fair to her.

I have politely disagreed with them on the issue, but they always go back to their old tricks. They aren't even malevolent about it; it's simply the way the world is to them. Grass is green. The sky is blue. Blacks and Mexicans are lesser beings. It's not as simple as just arguing with them and getting them to see the light. The best we can do is for the current generations, not the one that is on the way out.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



*"They have a great-granddaughter who is half black, who they love and treat very kindly."*

Do you honestly believe they love her if they think blacks are lesser beings?  I mean come dude.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think that changes when it's someone you know and is related to you, rather than just some strangers.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If it changes then why are they still believing Blacks and Mexicans are lesser beings?

The problem with your solution is that not all Black people want to have a child with a white person. Interbreeding cant be a solution.  Takes too long and by then the goal posts will have moved in defining race.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Stop making excuses!

Millennials are just as racist as their parents

White millennials are just as racist as their grandparents

https://www.theroot.com/stop-portraying-white-millennials-as-less-racist-than-t-1793539084

Millennials Are More Racist Than They Think

The hidden racism of young white Americans

In the Age of Trump White Millennials Shatter Idea That Young People Are Progressive

Who the hell do you think you're talking to? Start doing the work needed to end white racism. Its isn't going to end when old white people die because old white people are not the only racists.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know why they think that way, man. I'm not them. I don't know how you can both believe those things and at the same time treat your mixed great granddaughter so well. I haven't asked. It's just one of those things people don't talk about. 

In terms of a solution, it is time. A truly equal society probably won't be possible until long after I'm dead, and I'm 28.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That has not been my experience. Maybe in the sticks it's different.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Hate to bust you bubble but if it was about time it would have already occurred. The fallacy in that theory is the proof that whites grasped onto their current beliefs because it was beneficial to their systems and policies of acquiring wealth.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I know what  a racist is, that's why you got called one. I know all whites aren't racists and I have told you that.  You are being treated as the individual you want to be treated as. What you have produced in your posts are the same thing as racists produce. I need to  go back to Africa if things are so bad here. You male the same excuses when asked to work to nd white racism . You think that we must listen to you but you don't have to listen to us and that we must say things in a particular way whites like hearing which is a display of white supremacy.  You need to learn who you are dealing with junior. I am a well educated  degreed man with my specialty being issues of race and racism. I worked in the field as a professional for over30 years and in fact sill do but on my own time by request. So you can drop the standard white victim language and either talk to me like you got some sense or just be quiet.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



It has been your experience. Your posts say so.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Oh boy, another little kid trying to argue. If you want a equal society you can make that happen in the next 50 years of your life.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nothing I've said is racist.

Do you know what racism is? Or is everything racism to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You want to give it a swing at your own question? What is racism to you?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > And there certainly has been real positive change.  Those that deny that there has not been change are simply not credible.  That is not to say that there is no need for more change.  There will always be room for improvement because the human condition is not perfect.
> ...


No change means no change.  If anything, you are attempting to move the goal posts.  The OP of this thread is about beginning change.  My response to the OP that prompted this part of the conversation is that there has already been change, so it has already started.  

There has been tremendous change over hundreds of years.    In fact there has been a lot of change over the last 60 years.  Humans will never reach perfection, so those that want to bicker and complain will always have something to bicker and complain about.

Your house analogy falls flat.  I see it more like building a housing development this will eventually be a neighborhood of 100 houses.  Having 80, 50 or even 20 of the houses completed out of the 100 is significant change.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



All I recall from you is the idea that white people are bad and should feel bad. Okay. Not gonna win many hearts or minds that way.

Unless you are actually just in the business of lecturing people and patting yourself on the back. In which case, good work. Keep it up.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The belief, expressed or otherwise, in the inherent superiority of one race over another. Simple.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


The OP is about beginning real change.  So far that hasnt occurred.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


No thats racist.  Racism is actually 2 words. race ism. *Ism* is a system or policy. Race speaks for itself. Together racism is simply a system based on race that benefits one race to the detriment of all others.  In order to practice racism you have to have power.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Racism is the belief. You're referring to systematic discrimination, which can affect any group for any reason.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


IM2's hobby IMHO is to complain about white racism.  It seems like most any white person that disagrees with him is a racist in his eyes.  White people that are not constantly getting down on their knees and begging for forgiveness for all the racial injustice that has happen to blacks since the colonization of North America are racists.  All of the positive changes in race relations are insignificant as long as their are some white racist loons that spar with him on this message board.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...




rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_noun_

1.
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
"the comments have led to her being called a racist"
synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More

_*adjective*_

*1.
showing or feeling discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or believing that a particular race is superior to another.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"*


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I think youre going a little overboard. No one wants whites to get on their knees and beg for forgiveness. Frankly that not worth jack shit to me because its really just words. It has no real consequences and does little to change the situation. If I were to be swayed into believing whites want real change we would see reparations being paid, whites changing their attitudes, listening to Blacks for a solution etc. People who fight against these things get the label of racist because the evidence is apparent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



In person, I've been pretty nasty to a few Blacks in the past, but only because they were so rude.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I've detailed what you have done that is racist. Son, I've lived your life twice. I know what racism is. You are a racist. You do not represent all of any thing so everything can't be racism to me just because I point out an individual case of it.

Your generation has grown up with a screwed up notion of what racism is. For you to be a snot nosed 28 year old punk telling a man double his age that he needs to listen to him because he's white is the prime example of a belief in you superiority based on race. That's what racism is and it's why I say you are a racist.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Right ... an adjective or noun, in terms of a person. Not a noun in terms of an idea. 

If you want to describe it as a particular kind of systematic discrimination. then you're pretty much throwing everything under the same definition when it's not necessarily the case that a law or rule that negatively affects blacks exists simply because of a racist belief.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well you're wrong. Haha. Enjoy your fourth old-timer.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



This chump is just mad because I don't genuflect at his suggestion. Too bad, I won't. The objective is to end the racism. Nothing is satisfactory until that happens.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 4, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”



Yeah. How about that.

Answer: No.   Moving on.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Your lack of knowledge is really  apparent here.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Well unless I missed the last 28 years I am most certainly right.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 4, 2018)

This is how you make real change.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Clearly black people arent able to solve their problem with rampant violence, otherwise it would have been fixed long ago.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Figures a rabid racist like you would lack the character to just admit you were wrong, Prime Time.

Poor showing, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You’re telling someone what their experience has been? Even you can’t be that illogical, Prime Time.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This is how you make real change.




That guy said he used to be ignorant, but clearly he still is.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What race am I?

I've asked you plenty of times and you've failed to respond.

Your problem is you think you understand things, and when you don't get your way, you respond with complete crap.

I really don't think you know the answers better simply because you're black, but you certainly know arrogance better than I do.

But why do you bother coming on here then, if you know all the answers and you're not willing to listen to other people.

Your argument is this. "Black people know the answers to the problems black people have better." If this were so, why aren't black people doing really well? 

That's not to say that there aren't white people out there trying to keep black people down. However you think you're owed stuff. You think that because in the past people suffered, that you should have money thrown at you. 

That is the very attitude which sees black people continue to do badly in society.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 4, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



And what drives your racism?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm not giving anyone any advice I am pointing out the fact that Blacks don't really care about other Blacks getting murdered by Blacks.
> ...


Then tell me where is BLM after the murders of Blacks by Blacks?

And I don't have any brothers white or otherwise.

And if all these people have been doing something about the violence why so it so prevalent in inner cities still?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white people are and have been the main evil.

I don't hate white people....but then again....I don't hate Tigers...but I understand a Tigers nature. Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just there nature. I understand the nature of white people (white supremacists)


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If there was a black man in front of you.

You would not do a thing.

The same goes Taz, Mudda, SobieskiSavedEurope, harmonica, Claudette, @Rambunctious,kaz, abu afak

*WHITE SUPREMACISTS ARE COWARDS
*
It's like when I see you white people fighting with the Alt-Right. I'm just sit back with my popcorn and let the *Normal Racist White People* fight the *Extremely Racist White People*.

Let them duke it out.

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

Nazi Christopher Cantrell, was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack is now crying about an arrest warrant


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Now he wanna cry like the bitch he is. This is the same man who said he was “ready for violence” This is same man who said all n.i.g.gers and Jews must die..

And then A Jew and brother cop was beating on his door next day with an arrest warrant.

Or last year a Georgia couple were in court, were riding past black people kids houses, making death threats, pointing guns at black kids.

Real tough

Here's what they were like when they got caught in court







Fucking pathetic.

They should take lessons from our great black hero Nat Turner.

He led a slave rebellion in the 1800's and managed to kill around 60 odd white people (I wish he could have multiplied that by 100)






And when they caught him and he was on the gallows about to be hung because he was a god fearing man they said to

"_Where is your god now..boy_"

And he said calmly showing no emotion "_Even Jesus had to die for his freedom_" and yet white people are in bits about having to spend a few months in jail..

That's how you go out.

You go out a *FUCKIN LIKE A BOSS.*


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldnt black people start at the local level, in their own communities?
> ...


Yesterday at the ATM, I saw a black man driving a 40K dollar car.
I guess me and my ilk forgot to oppress him


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OMFG the irony


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



*Your argument is this. "Black people know the answers to the problems black people have better." If this were so, why aren't black people doing really well?
*
Are you really that dumb?  Seriously? First off blacks are doing better than you think. But things could be better if not for public policy.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _*“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,*_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”

But I guess this doesn't exist in your world. Blacks just don't know so we need the great white father to educate us on how to do it.

I think that after 30 plus years of working in the black community, that I might have some grasp on the problem, yes. The fact is blacks are owed money. It's not about what we think, it is about what people have shown us we are owed.

*Slavery Reparations Could Cost Up to $14 Trillion, According to New Calculation*

n 1865, toward the end of the Civil War, Union Army General William Tecumseh Sherman promised slaves that they’d receive 40 acres and a mule. Land was even set aside, but the promise was recanted by President Andrew Johnson. Ever since, the issue of reparations has come up many times, often fiercely debated. Although most Americans generally don’t support reparations, according to University of Connecticut researcher  Thomas Craemer, it matters greatly how the question is worded, who would get reparations and in what form. For example, the idea of reparations paid in educational benefits are more popular than others, Craemer says.

On the other hand, one of the cases often made against reparations is that it'd be impractically difficult to calculate how to fairly take and give so many years after the fact. But in a new paper,  published in the journal _ Social Science Quarterly_, Craemer makes the case that there are other examples of historical reparations paid many decades later after “damages” were incurred. He also has come up with what he says is the most economically sound estimate to date of what reparations could cost: between $5.9 trillion and $14.2 trillion.

Craemer came up with those figures by tabulating how many hours all slaves—men, women and children—worked in the United States from when the country was officially established in 1776 until 1865, when slavery was officially abolished. He multiplied the amount of time they worked by average wage prices at the time, and then a compounding interest rate of 3 percent per year (more than making up for inflation). There is a range because the amount of time worked isn’t a hard figure.

Previous estimates of reparations have ranged from around $36 billion to $10 trillion (in 2009 dollars), Craemer says. Those calculations mostly looked at wealth created by slaves as opposed to services provided, resulting in underestimates. Craemer believes that “the economic assumptions underlying [his method] are more sound” than those used in previous papers.

Slavery Reparations Could Cost Up to $14 Trillion, According to New Calculation

Now you seem to miss how this nation was built and wealth was accumulated that still circulates in todays economy. You are arguing that silly argument of past suffering all while whites today live off the fruits created by a system based on slavery.  Then you ignore the 100 years after slavery that impacts MY LIFE and the suffering blacks living today have faced. 

You ask all of us blacks that criticize your ignorance that same stupid question about what race do we think you are and how we don't know.  What difference does it make? If you are black you are just as wrong. I don't have to agree with things that I have seen are wrong just because they are your ideas. For you  ignore far too many things and your belief that blacks don't want to work hard but want things given to them does not fit the reality I have seen for my entire life.

Blacks have only been able to compete in the American system for basically 53 years as "equals. Those like you are mystified as to why blacks aren't on absolute equal footing with whites after 53 years. This is where your willingness to forget your own history comes back to bite you. After 53 years of existence here, whites were still a colony dependent upon Britain. Even with no laws or policies made to deny them  continuing attempts to end laws/policies providing them equal opportunity, it took whites169 years to get off the British teat.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Sigh.

No, you're just a person who seems to be a little unhinged. 

You make shit up to fling at people.

I'm done. 

Enjoy the ignore list.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 5, 2018)

"White people like to kill and enslave!"
Yet there are tens of millions of slaves in africa as we speak.
Asians are known for genocide
Africans are known for genocide
Who the fuck are you racists trying to fool?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I just put one person who likes to insult people on ignore.

I'm putting you there too. 

I'm no racist. But having people like you and that Essien guy come on here day after day after day and insulting people is just not my thing.

Bye.

Enjoy the ignore list. 

You're an embarrassment to your people. And I might be one of those people.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’ve been telling these poor white ignorant fucks for years that to the rich, we are all n:!;rs. 

They’ve been convinced that either

A the dems are anti white
B. It’s the dems who serve the rich
C. There’s no difference between the parties
D. We are socialists
E. We don’t work
F all their problems are liberals fault

They make fun of blacks for voting 95% democratic when the truth is you’re the only demographic that gets it right


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Good riddance.

Essen is returning insults. So am I. It was an insult to be told how blacks don't want to work and are only wanting to be given things. Or that we don't work because we think we are owed something. Apparently you don't understand how those are insults. I worked for 43 years to be able to retire and I have to hear this shit from some white bastard? When the other blacks here start telling me I'm an embarrassment, I'll listen to them explain why I must change. But when a white person says this because I don't bow to their opinions of what blacks need to do, especially when it's not based on fact, I will not listen.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.


I said that all white people are white supremacists. That's not the same as saying all white people are evil.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No, you're just a person who seems to be a little unhinged.


What makes sense to the wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep.


frigidweirdo said:


> You make shit up to fling at people.


Like what ?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.
> ...



Given I've never said all whts are bad for blacks maybe Taz needs to leave the fentanyl alone.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Paul and IM2 are so full of shit


Point to one thing I have said that is a lie and false.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Paul and IM2 are so full of shit



No. It's just that whites like you can't take the truth. You've got what is called white fragility.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and IM2 are so full of shit
> ...



He can't. And frigidweirdo had a tantrum because I didn't bow to his suggestion of what blacks need to do and then cut up his argument. Apparently to him it is not an insult to tell blacks we don't want to work hard and all we want is stuff handed to them. The race ad racism forum works for them as long as they get to fire off on blacks.  So we fire back and they start crying '"why does everything have to be about race."


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

Prime Time still hasn’t given us the details of his plan to replace police firearms with double leg takedowns.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.
> ...




Stupid just the same.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and IM2 are so full of shit
> ...



All this talk of "the truth" from people with no apparent interest in it. Nothing but a lot of shit-flinging here, like most threads on the subject. How to start real change? Sure as heck not with any of the bitter, resentful, hateful, fearful, illogical bullshit on this thread.

“The truth”. 

You wouldn’t know the truth if it suplexed your empty head through the sidewalk.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.
> ...


So there are good white supremacists? Sheesh, be careful what you say, you're about to have your blackness card revoked.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> So there are good white supremacists? Sheesh, be careful what you say, you're about to have your blackness card revoked.


There are white people who can do good (_I can't think of a decent white person who I've met that I would say is good_) That does not mean they are good. Serial killers can do good. That does not mean they are good. Even the devil does good


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So there are good white supremacists? Sheesh, be careful what you say, you're about to have your blackness card revoked.
> ...




Do you deny being a filthy racist?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Do you deny being a filthy racist?


Black people have not done a thing to white people.

Black rage is justified. 

But the funny thing is

If we had a black bank, we would not red-line white areas from credit the way white banks red-line black areas from credit. 
If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals, the same way white people use black people as guinea pigs in there hospitals. 
We would not fight harder to save a black life in black hospitals, the same way white people fight harder to save a white life in a white hospitals. 
If we had black fortune 500 company, we could not rip white ppl's resumes, the same way many white companies rip up black ppl's resumes.
We could never treat white people the way white people have treated black people

God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Do you deny being a filthy racist?
> ...


. Banks don't lend to losers and loser areas. Pretty normal.
. Why can't you guys build a black hospital?
. No proof.
. No proof.

"We could never treat white people the way white people have treated black people". Blacks today are harming white people all over the world.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Do you deny being a filthy racist?
> ...




I didn’t ask for more plagiarism. It was a yes or no question.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 5, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> I didn’t ask for more plagiarism. It was a yes or no question.


What's do you believe is a racist person ?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t ask for more plagiarism. It was a yes or no question.
> ...



You don’t answer a question with a question. Perhaps you are unfamiliar with logical discourse.


Answer the question. Yes or no.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are wrong on all counts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.
> ...


Would blacks be black supremists if the roles were reversed?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Blacks had a couple thousand years to colonize Europe and didn't. Think about this as we continue talking.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


OMFG the cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


We already know the answer is no. Black Moors brought education and tolerance for multiple religions to europe when europeans were in the process of reverting back to caveman status.  Egyptians shared their knowledge with the Greeks and got invaded for their troubles.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I’ll give you this. Just look at Africa. Look at all those individual countries. Whites would have taken over and made it all one United States of africa


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Like we did with our entire continent?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're saying that not all white people are bad for blacks? Then go tell IM2, he's still quite confused.
> ...



That might have very well been close to being true 100 years ago, however now-a-days a lot of Whites feel White guilt, and shame.


----------



## LOIE (Jul 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> the justice system.


There are more places now where they are trying to end the cash bail system. Far too many black/brown people are in jail waiting trial. They have not been found guilty because they haven't even had a trial yet. They are sitting in jail simply because they are too poor to pay the bail and don't have help on the outside to get it paid. There are options: freedom on their own recognizance, freedom with restrictions, and cash bail. At a recent event on this issue we were told that far too many judges go straight to the third option without even considering the other two. Thus, lots of people who could be free until trial are locked up. The justice system has a long way to go to actually be "just" to everyone.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No they wouldn't because they didn't.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 5, 2018)

*Thread has been cleaned of some 30 plus off topic flaming and derailment (2 pages on hair????) - it's time to remember that Race is in Zone 2.  That means posts must contain some material relevant to the topic.  Those who participated in the trolling or derailments have been warned and/or thread banned.  Get on topic.*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> No white person has said to me "_That he wants black people to die_"
> 
> But the likes of Taz, Mudda, SobieskiSavedEurope, harmonica, Claudette, @Rambunctious,kaz, abu afak, squeeze berry talk real tough about black people on the net.
> 
> ...


Whenever these whites DON'T have an advantage, they bitch, whine, moan and complain about things not being fair and other such claptrap. Then they start spewing made up whackadoodle terms like "reverse racism."

As evidenced by their posts in this very thread.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> It's a problem that I don't have answers for. Sorry. Wish I did. I'd be filthy rich.


That's nice, but you didn't answer the question I asked.

*Again, I asked, what are the real-world ramifications of a white society that consciously and/or subconsciously associates blacks w/crime?*

Looking forward to your earnest answer.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Let me ask you a question ...
> 
> What difference would it make? If we sat around and lingered on all the bad things that have been done by every ethnic group to another ...
> 
> As I've told IM2, I've had multiple friends victimized by black criminals (including robbery, rape, and physical assault). Should I hold a grudge? What good is that going to do me? What good does that do for anyone?


Where was the term grudge ever mentioned or implied?

Why are you ignoring and/or refusing to answer the question? Why?!?!?

I'll ask again...

*Why did you, and continue to, ignore the 400 years of whites mistreating blacks?*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Slavery isnt illegal. Thats why there is a pipeline fashioned to send Blacks to prison.
> Having a relationship with a white woman isnt change. That was going on since Blacks were brought from Africa
> Really? So we are allowed to entertain whites and you think that is "real" change?  Those same whites get pissed when those athletes speak their mind or kneel.
> Yes youre wrong and IM2 is right. Basically I can refer to a quote by Malcolm X


*C'mon now!!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Nah. I was born here. My family has been here longer than yours. I am more American than you. My family sacrificed more and bled more to be part of this nation than you or your family did. So you move. There are plenty of all white countries where you can go live where you won't have to worry about blacks complaining about white racism. You should go find one. Maybe Russia, that might be the perfect home for you. All white and no can complain about anything. Whitey gets to do whatever he wants.


I believe that it was somewhere in the geography of Russia was where the term "Caucasian" came to be. The etymology is from there.

Should be the perfect home for many of these white supremacists...a true Homeland where every komrade knows their name. And we know that they actually do know their names.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Do you want real change, or not (thread title)? Do you want blacks and whites to get along better, or do you just want white people to vanish in a puff of smoke? Because the latter isn't likely to happen. Especially not in your lifetime.


???


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> I havent seen whites cheer about unarmed blacks being killed for doing nothing








Where was your dumb ass when Trayvon was murdered?

The threads here were chuck-full of what you're saying didn't happen.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> It's not something I ever hear normally, from people my age. Once in a while you'll hear an old person say something racist ...* but you just roll your eyes because you know you're not going to get them to change their mind anyway.*
> 
> I don't hang out with hillbillies or low-lives so I don't know how they deal with each other.


To what other societal problem, when confronted with it in person, do you simply just roll your eyes?

If you were witness to a man beating his wife or girlfriend, would that be an appropriate response for you?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you a question ...
> ...




Whites mistreating blacks, blacks mistreating Asians , hispanics mistreating whites, vice versa.....pick a group and switch it around. The fact of the matter is that I am only responsible for myself. I have VERY good friends happen to be black that I would gladly lay down my life for that have been with me from the beginning on this journey and have helped guide me on my quest for the truth. They are certainly more aware of this debt slavery system and those behind it than whites because they have been the most hurt by it. Malcolm X is someone I respect tremendously and he knew about the powers behind this system . He was the most intelligent and articulated man of his time and a grave threat to those he spoke out against. He said that he would welcome anyone of any skin tint that wanted to join in the fight. I would have gladly stood by him....he knew.

I understand where you are coming from but you will never sway hearts and minds with anger and there are some that you will never sway because they are either shackled by guilt (which accomplishes nothing constructive) or they are not capable of empathy if the shoe was on the other foot or they are simply yanking your chain. I simply know that venting anger and throwing out insults is a waste of time....but it's your cyber dime.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> No change means no change.  If anything, you are attempting to move the goal posts.  The OP of this thread is about beginning change.  My response to the OP that prompted this part of the conversation is that there has already been change, so it has already started.
> 
> There has been tremendous change over hundreds of years.    In fact there has been a lot of change over the last 60 years.  Humans will never reach perfection, so those that want to bicker and complain will always have something to bicker and complain about.
> 
> Your house analogy falls flat.  I see it more like building a housing development this will eventually be a neighborhood of 100 houses.  Having 80, 50 or even 20 of the houses completed out of the 100 is significant change.


You're privileged to have that opinion and feeling, as racism doesn't negatively affect you.

Hence the term "White Privilege."


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Whites mistreating blacks, blacks mistreating Asians , hispanics mistreating whites, vice versa.....pick a group and switch it around. The fact of the matter is that I am only responsible for myself. I have VERY good friends happen to be black that I would gladly lay down my life for that have been with me from the beginning on this journey and have helped guide me on my quest for the truth. They are certainly more aware of this debt slavery system and those behind it than whites because they have been the most hurt by it. Malcolm X is someone I respect tremendously and he knew about the powers behind this system . He was the most intelligent and articulated man of his time and a grave threat to those he spoke out against. He said that he would welcome anyone of any skin tint that wanted to join in the fight. I would have gladly stood by him....he knew.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from but you will never sway hearts and minds with anger and there are some that you will never sway because they are either shackled by guilt (which accomplishes nothing constructive) or they are not capable of empathy if the shoe was on the other foot or they are simply yanking your change. I simply know that venting anger and throwing out insults is a waste of time....but it's your cyber dime


Quote the words that depicted "my anger" to you.

BTW, weren't you in full agreement with the open display of anger the Tea Party folks displayed for years during their prominence?

Be honest.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This is how you make real change.


I've seen this before. Powerful stuff.

The key thing he stated was that, "it's not enough to not be racist, you have to be anti-racist, the problem is that not only do white not speak up, when they need to, but the only time they do speak up, is when it's against blacks like Colin Kaepernick are fighting racism."

Powerful, powerful stuff.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Whites mistreating blacks, blacks mistreating Asians , hispanics mistreating whites, vice versa.....pick a group and switch it around. The fact of the matter is that I am only responsible for myself. I have VERY good friends happen to be black that I would gladly lay down my life for that have been with me from the beginning on this journey and have helped guide me on my quest for the truth. They are certainly more aware of this debt slavery system and those behind it than whites because they have been the most hurt by it. Malcolm X is someone I respect tremendously and he knew about the powers behind this system . He was the most intelligent and articulated man of his time and a grave threat to those he spoke out against. He said that he would welcome anyone of any skin tint that wanted to join in the fight. I would have gladly stood by him....he knew.
> ...





MarcATL said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Whites mistreating blacks, blacks mistreating Asians , hispanics mistreating whites, vice versa.....pick a group and switch it around. The fact of the matter is that I am only responsible for myself. I have VERY good friends happen to be black that I would gladly lay down my life for that have been with me from the beginning on this journey and have helped guide me on my quest for the truth. They are certainly more aware of this debt slavery system and those behind it than whites because they have been the most hurt by it. Malcolm X is someone I respect tremendously and he knew about the powers behind this system . He was the most intelligent and articulated man of his time and a grave threat to those he spoke out against. He said that he would welcome anyone of any skin tint that wanted to join in the fight. I would have gladly stood by him....he knew.
> ...


 I haven't gone through the entire thread but you can be very combative at times because you are one of the posters I read here when I see you have written something. I am not saying that you are right or wrong about how you feel or wish to portray your arguments, I am simply saying that those like IM2, Asceclipes (sorry for the spelling)  will never sway hearts and minds with angry retorts and insults is all.

And yes, I was part of the Taxed Enough Already Party and we have people of all races that believed that socialism is just another step toward the one world, totalitarian, feudalistic state that has only two classes...the poor and the elites. The tint of Obama's skin had nothing to do with me opposing the socialist agenda that he was being told to push. Obama could have been as white as Larry Bird and I would have felt the same way. I despise the Clintons and Bush crime family as well and they should be tried as traitors along with Obama.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”




Anyone who disputes the simple proposition that all sides need to listen to each other isn't really serious about dialog or any kind of positive change.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Cant' handle the truth huh?

LOLz!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I haven't gone through the entire thread but you can be very combative at times because you are one of the posters I read here when I see you have written something. I am not saying that you are right or wrong about how you feel or wish to portray your arguments, I am simply saying that those like IM2, Asceclipes (sorry for the spelling)  will never sway hearts and minds with angry retorts and insults is all.
> 
> And yes, I was part of the Taxed Enough Already Party and we have people of all races that believed that socialism is just another step toward the one world, totalitarian, feudalistic state that has only two classes...the poor and the elites. The tint of Obama's skin had nothing to do with me opposing the socialist agenda that he was being told to push. Obama could have been as white as Larry Bird and I would have felt the same way. I despise the Clintons and Bush crime family as well and they should be tried as traitors along with Obama.


So 1, you can't produce a single solitary post from MarcATL, that depicts anger.

Check.

And b. you admit that it was just fine and dandy for a mostly all-white group of angry Americans to display their anger at "being taxed enough already", fear years, although that was certainly not the case, but somehow it's not OK for blacks to be angry, or display any type of anger, for the death and destruction inflicted upon them by a racist larger society?

WoW! Just...wow!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone through the entire thread but you can be very combative at times because you are one of the posters I read here when I see you have written something. I am not saying that you are right or wrong about how you feel or wish to portray your arguments, I am simply saying that those like IM2, Asceclipes (sorry for the spelling)  will never sway hearts and minds with angry retorts and insults is all.
> ...



Not on this thread and I said as much....but you have to admit that you can be very combative and you don't always see the point that someone like myself made that you (for some reason) ignored.

 I wasn't angry when I joined the TEA Party, we were fed up with having our pockets picked and very unhappy about the banker bailouts done under the Bushpuppet that put the bill on our credit card with no arrests and no jail time for those that caused this as they picked up a hard asset like a house for nothing that the banks risked. Then we have this socialist claiming that we all must pony up for the common good (collectivism) and started pushing a 2,700 plus pages of a pork-filled "healthcare" Act that fucked over the majority while only helping a few. Do you think that I would have been "on board" with Obamacare if he had been white? You are soooooo very wrong.


Be angry all you want..... vent to your heart's content if it makes you feel better...all I am saying is that if your goal is to try and bridge that chasm? Insults, snarky responses, the inability to see what someone is trying to convey simply isn't going to change hearts and minds.

I am on your side and I know what has and what is going on and most here wouldn't believe it even if I force fed the truth down their throats...but if things don't turn around and if enough people don't wake up to these divide and conquer tactics, 90 percent of us will be gone because that is the plan of these global elites....it's not fear porn, it's a sad fact.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Not a big fan of plagiarism, or such obvious deflection.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


aww, poor baby, nothing bad has ever happened to you but you still want revenge.

just like every other racist.

grow up


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> “In fact, the brutal battering he suffered at the hands of the Baldwin crew offers an *important lesson to white people about* *how to start real change*. And that involves sometimes sitting silently, and finally, as black folks have been forced to do, listening, and listening, and listening, and listening some more.”



I listen to real black people that I work with or meet every day. They say the same things that I say and that white people say, they talk about their jobs, their kids, their problems....sports, movies, TV, etc.

I don't listen to black leaders because all they say is stupid racist garbage like your OP. I have no time for racism, prejudice, or hate.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > b/c carrying age old baggage around it just idiotic.
> ...


please list them.

and keep in mind all the strictly black events that are allowed to happen now.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you mean the fake bullshit that we are presented with 4-5 times a year?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That might have very well been close to being true 100 years ago, however now-a-days a lot of Whites feel White guilt, and shame.


*PLEASE SHOW ME THESE GUILT-RIDDEN WHITE PEOPLE WHO ARE FULL OF SHAME

PLEASE POINT THEM OUT TO ME !!
*
White man’s burden is a myth.

The white man feels no burden to anyone but himself.

Many whites would be more than happy if black people were back in chains.

Most would never admit it.

But deep down they know it’s true.

The only reason why some whites put on airs is purely political. It LOOKS bad to be racist. It carries a bad feeling and tone.
Never mind that it IS bad but the LOOK is more important than the actual thing.

White supremacists feel no guilt about the past and how they benefit from it. They enjoy the doings of the past because of the power it gives them. 

They love to c black people begging and living the mud without biscuit. 

That gives the white supremacist an erection.
*
*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 6, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That might have very well been close to being true 100 years ago, however now-a-days a lot of Whites feel White guilt, and shame.
> ...



A lot of White Racists don't even support slavery, anyways.

I don't know how you figure that one?

We're just wary of the detriment of that group.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > I havent seen whites cheer about unarmed blacks being killed for doing nothing
> ...


Name calling shows your low character traits. You are also wrong.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 6, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That might have very well been close to being true 100 years ago, however now-a-days a lot of Whites feel White guilt, and shame.
> ...


Are you for real? Why should whites feel guilt or shame?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Are you for real? Why should whites feel guilt or shame?


Can you fucking read ? You dumb bastard. 

Where did I say whites should feel guilty and shame ?

I said the exact opposite.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



You guys are funny. We are talking about laws and policies made that are part of the mistreatment which you cannot switch around to any other group in this nation.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Hearts and minds aren't going to be swayed in places like this were whites think they can insult you then complain about how you are the only one insulting people. That's very insulting when you think about it.

Don't lie to us about how you didn't oppose Obama based on his skin color. Because he was trying to save us from a depression created by the very people the tea party supported. You really don't even know what socialism is. And if you really thought, you'd understand that system based upon the accumulation of capital ends up creating the 2 classes you are saying socialism does.

The tea party had rallies with pictures of Obama with bones in his nose, and other things. It was a racist based movement period. Whites such as yourself need to understand that blacks see, observe and learn just like everyone else.  We know racist behavior because we've seen it our entire lives, been taught how it manifests itself by our elders when young. Yet every single time someone black here states something is racist, a white person wants to tell us how it's not so. Well a white person is probably the last person we are going to listen to telling us what's not racist.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Hearts ad minds aren't going to be swayed in places like this were whites think they can insult you then complain about how you are the only one insulting people.



So this thread is a big waste of time and cyberspace! Agree or disagree?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hearts ad minds aren't going to be swayed in places like this were whites think they can insult you then complain about how you are the only one insulting people.
> ...



Disagree.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If hearts and minds aren't swayed, then what is the value to this thread?  Venting?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



People can learn from each other only by discussing differences. You have had no problems with whites posting up racsim in the many threads you and others here have participated in it. Certainly there was no attempt to accomplish anything by doing  that. And no one asked questions about it.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I’m saying if it were whites in the continent they wouldn’t have been happy to allow 20 different independent sovereign countries. They would have insisted on consolidating and manifest destiny.

Manifest destiny proves your point


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Whites were in the continent and did not do it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone who posts “don’t lie that you didn’t oppose Obama based on his skin color” is an illogical, race-baiting POS who doesn’t deserve to be taken seriously. When you assign motivation to your interlocutors and insist that they accept your assumptions as their positions, there is no reasonable discussion to be had on any subject. 

And you wonder why almost every fucking thread here either starts out as or soon becomes nothing but shit-flinging from all sides.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Ill-informed speculation is not “proof” of anything. Just more ignorance.


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> Robert Kennedy had a heart, he was rich and secure, the average Trump voter or conservative snowflake is bitter and feels like the elites and government is against them. They are insecure and have some reason to be so.  The irony is the conservative elites play them as they fight unions, fair wages and outsource. But that lesson is never learned for a large smoke cloud of emotional baloney muddies the mind.
> 
> If you want to understand white resentment read the article and book linked below.
> 
> ...


Your rant is very funny. If you believe what you wrote, you are delusional.


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Every post I see from you gets dumber than the previous. You are an angry racist that doesn't deserve to be read. You spew hatred and stupidity with glee. Go away neophyte. You are on ignore so I don't have to see your silly avatar or even be tempted to read your hate filled drivel. You are one sad little person that needs help. I don't say that trying to be funny, you are damaged.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This guy is a coward.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 6, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Are you for real? Why should whites feel guilt or shame?
> ...


The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous. No, i am not a dumb bastard, does it make you feel superior to talk down to people? It really is unbecoming


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Can't all be Prime Time, champ.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Anyone who posts “don’t lie that you didn’t oppose Obama based on his skin color” is an illogical, race-baiting POS who doesn’t deserve to be taken seriously. When you assign motivation to your interlocutors and insist that they accept your assumptions as their positions, there is no reasonable discussion to be had on any subject.
> 
> And you wonder why almost every fucking thread here either starts out as or soon becomes nothing but shit-flinging from all sides.


You kill every thread


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fuck off pussy. Manafest destiny proves what kind of people we are. Too paranoid and possessive to have neighbors to our left or right.

I’m surprised we didn’t take Mexico and Canada too


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I’m surprised South African whites didn’t take over all of Africa it woulda been easy


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Good job contradicting yourself, moron.  You inadvertently demonstrated your ignorance of history again as well, lonely dumbass.


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Seally usually does.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





So stupid....


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I wonder why japs and China people didn’t venture out once they discovered fireworks


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

Are you drunk


----------



## LOIE (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...


I would say that for many many years the predominant voices have been those of white folks and that black folks have already heard what they have to say. As a matter of fact, for years they had to not only listen to them, but they were forced to do what they said. It has been the oppressed who have not been listened to and actually heard.


----------



## LOIE (Jul 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading Michael Eric Dyson’s newest book, and it already speaks directly to something I have been thinking for a long time: That white people need to listen to black people. Here’s an excerpt talking about a meeting with some prominent black folks (Horne, Belafonte, Baldwin) and Bobby Kennedy.
> ...


Do you ever have discussions with them about what it's like to be black in America? Do you have in depth discussions with them or just the daily, superficial stuff that most of us do?  

I would guess that the folks you meet or work with show themselves to you in one way and when they are at home with family and friends they may talk about other things that matter to them on an entirely different level. 

Nice to hear you have no time for racism, prejudice or hate, but for lots of people they are major issues and need to be dealt with.  And I don't believe black leaders say stupid racist garbage at all. I believe they speak from their hearts, their love for their people and from their personal experiences.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...







FAIL. Part of the problem.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




You may have the worst case of white guilt ever.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



No.




Delores Paulk said:


> Do you have in depth discussions with them or just the daily, superficial stuff that most of us do?



I already told you.




Delores Paulk said:


> I would guess that the folks you meet or work with show themselves to you in one way and when they are at home with family and friends they may talk about other things that matter to them on an entirely different level.



So?




Delores Paulk said:


> Nice to hear you have no time for racism, prejudice or hate, but for lots of people they are major issues and need to be dealt with.



And for most of them they only need to look in the mirror.




Delores Paulk said:


> And I don't believe black leaders say stupid racist garbage at all.



They do, constantly.




Delores Paulk said:


> I believe they speak from their hearts, their love for their people and from their personal experiences.



Bull shit. They do it because division, hate, and animosity are their stock and trade. Without it, they'd have to get a real job and they wouldn't get their faces on TV anymore. It's called the "Race Grievance Industry.​


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They couldn't. Why do you think it would be easy. These whites were outnumbered 7-8 to 1 in South Africa alone and had to divide the blacks in order to keep power. If the whites had decided to start trying to take Africa they would have been wiped out. The blacks in those countries do have armies sealybobo. And they ain't fighting with slingshots.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Whites created and control the race grievance industry.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Blacks know somebody like pred fan is a waste of time so they won't talk about race seriously with them. So we limit our talk with them to sport, movies and TV etc., because if we get serious someone like pred fan is going to say something stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Wow, you made it just in at the end of the day. The stupidest thing I've heard today. Congratulations.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Oh, something stupid like: "Whites control the race grievance industry" something stupid like that?


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Im2 is an idiot of epic proportions. He claims running businesses. Chances are he was a fry cook at Burger King.


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Wow are you wrong.


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


You’re an idiot. You suppose things to support your narrative. Moron!


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


A white person knows whether or not they are racist. Virtually everything a white person says on these threads you consider racist if you dont agree with it


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 6, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Who is oppressed now and being forced?


----------



## dave p (Jul 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No one


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...







Again this clown presumes to speak for all black Americans.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I believe that when it comes to racial issues that we should listen to each other because only through listening instead of knee-jerk reaction can the gap be bridged. I have read some of these threads and have seen both sides slinging shit at each other...neither one bothering to taking the high road and I wanted no part of that. Yeah, I have seen some shit flung by white posters here that have caused me to think less of them but the black posters here haven't exactly endeared themselves for calm and reason and seem to revel in division.

I like MarcATL, I like Asclepias and have had some decent conversations over the last three years with them. The fact of the matter is that we are all indentured debt slaves where our labor was pledged as surety against a debt before we were ever born we are not responsible for and that is a fact. They used the ancient system of "pledging" as a model by monetizing the birth certificate after the Chapter 11 Bankruptcy of 1933 and the real money of the people was confiscated in exchange for Federal Reserve Notes of debt. Here is a question I know that you can answer....would you turn over any gold or silver you have for a paper I.O.U unless it was done under the threat of imprisonment? That is exactly what happened to the American people when FDR changed a few things in the "Trading With the Enemy Act of 1917". We are considered "chattel property"...black, white, red, brown, etc, etc. That is what we should be focusing on.

Obama was just like all the other "presidents" before him since the murder of JFK. Every president since has been handpicked by the global elites. Obama did as he was told including the Porkulus package that was put on our credit card bill. He was just a shade darker in skin tint than the prior presidents but a puppet nonetheless but the strings were still easy to see. He did have the advantage of having his minions use his skin tint to deflect criticism. Obama put the NSA on steroids, expanded their power to spy, signed off on the NDAA that gave "da gubermint" the power to include Americans for indefinite detention with no due process that also did away with the Smith-Mundt Act making it legal for this corporate entity to legally lie to us using the media. Obama continued the PNAC plan by continuation of taking out Middle Eastern countries that are not under the control of the same central bankers that control us. Lots of things you don't know because you haven't spent the time I have and I am STILL learning...but I have put a great many pieces of this puzzle together.

Is Trump legit or not?  I haven't gotten a good enough read yet either way...but if he wasn't put in by the white hats, basically saying, we will be FUBAR'd.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Whites want to tell us not to be angry about what we have every right to be angry about. If you can't understand why we could be angry then you aren't worth consideration. Whites can be angry about whatever they chose even when it's made up and at no time do thy tell each other that you won't change anybodys hearts and minds by being angry. I was not in support of the Tea Party because what they were angry about they created by their election an support of the republican policies that created the problem. The anti Iraq war protesters were angry and I agreed with them because their anger as justified. We as black have the right to be angry about hat whites keep doing. All your debt slave stuff doesn't equalize the treatment blacks have gotten from whites. If every other president since Kennedy has been picked by your so called global elite so has Trump.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 7, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous.


My father used to say that "_Whites are products of what is known as involution. It is the opposite of evolution_"

Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. Men and women of hue have compassion for their fellow beings. They don’t poison them, starve them and drop bombs on them. 

My father used also say the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage. White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of black and white people are interaction with white people has been the history of a dealing demonic devil.


MizMolly said:


> No, i am not a dumb bastard, does it make you feel superior to talk down to people? It really is unbecoming


Your just putting on that "_I'm gonna act dumb_" "_I'm gonna act like I don't know what's going on_" act.That's whites put on


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> Robert Kennedy had a heart, he was rich and secure, the average Trump voter or conservative snowflake is bitter and feels like the elites and government is against them. They are insecure and have some reason to be so.  The irony is the conservative elites play them as they fight unions, fair wages and outsource. But that lesson is never learned for a large smoke cloud of emotional baloney muddies the mind.
> 
> If you want to understand white resentment read the article and book linked below.
> 
> ...


The term snowflake has been owned by the left since Nov. 9 2016 for the way they have acted over the election of Trump when you start off with a fallacy the rest of your post falls apart.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous.
> ...


That is the most ignorant thing I have ever read in my 56 years on earth.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 7, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



The truth hurts you right wing flakes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


There was no truth to what he said.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 7, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Kennedy had a heart, he was rich and secure, the average Trump voter or conservative snowflake is bitter and feels like the elites and government is against them. They are insecure and have some reason to be so.  The irony is the conservative elites play them as they fight unions, fair wages and outsource. But that lesson is never learned for a large smoke cloud of emotional baloney muddies the mind.
> ...



No the right are the flakes and have been so since he passage of the civil rights act and integration.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 7, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oh yes, there was. But you being whIte will deny it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


go panhandle your racist propaganda somewhere else.
I'm not a liberal apologist mean old white cracker.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Sorry son the right hasn't melted like the left has 
did you scream at the moon on the 1 year anniversary of Trump becoming president?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous.
> ...







This post is further proof of the correlation between racism and stupidity.


Ignorant of both history and human nature.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous.
> ...


So, your father taught you to hate white people. Pity


----------



## IM2 (Jul 7, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes you did.  You've cried about civil rights laws for the past 53 years. You've been crying for 5 decades about how you have lost your country. Your meltdown is apparent in the fact you guys are still trying to investigate and imprison Obama for things you are making up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you are really confused


----------



## LOIE (Jul 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Actually, I have NONE whatsoever.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


----------



## LOIE (Jul 7, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My statement says that they were forced, in the past tense, as during slavery and Jim Crow. Now, while open, obvious oppression may not exist in some folk's eyes, our country sill has an oppressive system, which gives opportunity to some while disenfranchising others. 

During the recent heat wave I felt that the heat was oppressive. But it was temporary and bearable. I have never known the oppression felt by some, as in "unreasonably burdensome or severe: overpowering or depressing of the spirit or senses. To oppress means to crush or burden by abuse of power or authority: to burden spiritually or mentally as if by pressure: to weigh down."

I was just speaking to a lovely black lady who said when she walks into a room full of white people they all stop talking and look at her. It makes her feel uncomfortable and she does not like the feeling. She said she gets the feeling she is supposed to do something to make them more comfortable in her presence and she shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> ...
> 
> I was just speaking to a lovely black lady .....




How lovely?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 7, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


No she shouldn't. I have also been the only white person in a room and get looked at  when I walk into a room. I just say hello but it doesn't bother me. I think some people make more out of a situation than is really there. It may not have been for this woman, but I believe it happens.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > The part about most whites wanting blacks back in chains is ridiculous.
> ...


Of course IM2 agreed with your dumb post. You have serious issues and being on these forums must be the only way for you to release your hatred for white people, along with IM2. You make things racist that aren't. Acting dumb? Look in the mirror for that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Be mad, be angry...I'm white and I am not telling you to not be angry. I think it's wasted energy and wasted emotion because if you want change, you have to be the change you want to see. I don't get mad about things based on the tint of my skin. What I do resent (and especially since I had my epiphany) is this massive corporate entity disguising itself as a governmental body that continues to encroach on our liberties and right to exist on this planet while picking our pockets to do it...that was the reason for the TEA Party movement. People in the TEA Party crossed all racial and political lines. We were pissed about the expense of a bogus war on terror while the southern border remained unsecured, the banker bailout that was put on our tab. Then we had Obama wanting to force a monstrosity of a healthcare bill that was pork-laden with 50K's worth of rules and regulations with more taxes, fees and penalties for those that could not comply. Just because Bush was a POS doesn't give Obama a pass for being a POS.

"All your debt slave stuff doesn't equalize the treatment blacks have gotten from whitese "

Are you including myself? What have I done to "black people" and be specific. Tell me what magical power that you believe I personally possess that will make your life better? Because honestly? I simply don't have it...wish I did, but I don't. I am interested in what solutions you believe would "right the ship" and be specific. It's easy to complain but complaining isn't going to accomplish anything without a plan.

" If every other president since Kennedy has been picked by your so called global elite so has Trump."

Could be but perhaps the white hats within the alphabet agencies and the military recruited Trump and made sure that voter fraud could be overcome in order to steer the country off of the proverbial cliff? What gives me pause for thought is how he is being attacked by the deep state lackeys working on behalf of the shadow government. That is what I am hoping for since I need something to hope for because you have NO idea as to how fucked we ALL are if it fails or if Trump is a puppet. Only time will tell but so far, so good.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 8, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> So, your father taught you to hate white people. Pity


Who said i hated white people ?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 8, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > So, your father taught you to hate white people. Pity
> ...


Your father's teachings


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nobody's confused but you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no one has cried about civil rights 
and those who melt are on the left
No one is making up anything about obama he did it all his own
The country wasn't divided until obama became president.
That's what you are confused about.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You don't tell whites it's wasted energy so you will not tell me. And don't even try that silly white "what did I do" bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You right wingers have cried now for 53 years. And for you to say the country wasn't divided until Obama shows just how confused and crazy you really are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no we haven't
you are a very confused person don't melt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don't tell white? what about liberal whites you may hurt their feelings if you exclude them from your club.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You right wingers have cried now for 53 years. And for you to say the country wasn't divided until Obama shows just how confused and crazy you really are.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Grow folk were talking in that conversation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK but what about the white liberals?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Another brilliant retort from Prime Time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


He lashes out at all white people even liberals, and liberals say nothing to him about it?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Is that the best that you can come back with after my very detailed reply? That's a very sad indictment and proof that you are not here to discuss this issue but simply rant and rave. You are not part of the answer to the problem but simply part of the symptom that is the "divide and conquer" agenda. Communication is the key but it takes two that are willing to listen. I have been very open to what you have had to say but you haven't reciprocated in kind.

I still wish you well..........


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> So this thread is a big waste of time and cyberspace! Agree or disagree?


Why stop at just this thread? Why not apply this same concept to the entire board?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Anyone who posts “don’t lie that you didn’t oppose Obama based on his skin color” is an illogical, race-baiting POS who doesn’t deserve to be taken seriously. When you assign motivation to your interlocutors and insist that they accept your assumptions as their positions, there is no reasonable discussion to be had on any subject.
> 
> And you wonder why almost every fucking thread here either starts out as or soon becomes nothing but shit-flinging *from all sides*.


What side do you claim?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who posts “don’t lie that you didn’t oppose Obama based on his skin color” is an illogical, race-baiting POS who doesn’t deserve to be taken seriously. When you assign motivation to your interlocutors and insist that they accept your assumptions as their positions, there is no reasonable discussion to be had on any subject.
> ...




The non-shit flinging, normal, not fucking obsessed with race side.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites created and control the race grievance industry.


Yep.

The biggest race grievance huckster, *Bill O'Reilly*, finally got his ass booted and has been relegated to the far fringes of media.







Couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Of course not. If they did, someone might call them...you know...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites created and control the race grievance industry.
> ...





As I recall, that was not a race related matter.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






What kind of seeds do you use to “grow folk,” Prime Time?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Be mad, be angry...I'm white and I am not telling you to not be angry. I think it's wasted energy and wasted emotion because if you want change, you have to be the change you want to see. I don't get mad about things based on the tint of my skin. What I do resent (and especially since I had my epiphany) is this massive corporate entity disguising itself as a governmental body that continues to encroach on our liberties and right to exist on this planet while picking our pockets to do it...that was the reason for the TEA Party movement. *People in the TEA Party crossed all racial and political lines. We were pissed about the expense of a bogus war on terror while the southern border remained unsecured, the banker bailout that was put on our tab.* Then we had Obama wanting to force a monstrosity of a healthcare bill that was pork-laden with 50K's worth of rules and regulations with more taxes, fees and penalties for those that could not comply. Just because Bush was a POS doesn't give Obama a pass for being a POS.
> 
> ...


Its simply not honest to suggest that there were lots of various races in the Tea Party, it was a sea of *MOSTLY *white people.

And if they were so pissed about the bail out, why did they invest *SO MUCH* energy (read anger) in screaming "We want out country back!!" instead of *PUSHING *President Obama to *PUNISH *the banksters?

To my recollection, every time that the left brought up the idea of punishing the banksters or even suggesting the banksters be punished were met by laughter and derision from Tea Party types.

And you know I'm not lying.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> As I recall, that was not a race related matter.


I never stated, nor suggested it was. I stated that the biggest race huckster was off the air. And good riddance too.

Reading comprehension isn't your strong suite I see.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, that was not a race related matter.
> ...




You most certainly DID suggest it. If you can’t understand what you’re writing, maybe you should stop until you’ve gained a greater facility with the language.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Be mad, be angry...I'm white and I am not telling you to not be angry. I think it's wasted energy and wasted emotion because if you want change, you have to be the change you want to see. I don't get mad about things based on the tint of my skin. What I do resent (and especially since I had my epiphany) is this massive corporate entity disguising itself as a governmental body that continues to encroach on our liberties and right to exist on this planet while picking our pockets to do it...that was the reason for the TEA Party movement. *People in the TEA Party crossed all racial and political lines. We were pissed about the expense of a bogus war on terror while the southern border remained unsecured, the banker bailout that was put on our tab.* Then we had Obama wanting to force a monstrosity of a healthcare bill that was pork-laden with 50K's worth of rules and regulations with more taxes, fees and penalties for those that could not comply. Just because Bush was a POS doesn't give Obama a pass for being a POS.
> ...



All I can tell you is my experience in Dallas...of course the Taxed Enough Already movement was hijacked by neocons that had no intention of trying to reverse the socialist/globalist agenda and expose the criminal institution that is the foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that "loans" fiat currency from an account that contains nothing of an intrinsic value. Obama was simply carrying water for those before him. I know that you don't want to hear this but it is the truth. Reagan, Clinton, George H Bush, George W Bush and Obama simply did as they were instructed as the figurehead of USA.INC. I am watching Trump and I am waiting on him to be "JFK" like and expose this debt  slavery system. He has has given me a few breadcrumbs that he knows....only time will tell.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong. I gave you a short concise answer. Because you don't say the same things to whites and I'm tired of the double standard.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2018)

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Too bad for you it's true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I didn't have the heart I was going to let that one slide lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm sorry I spoke out of turn lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Crack is whack


----------



## PredFan (Jul 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Trying to win today too? It’s early but that will be hard to top. Good luck.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> You most certainly DID suggest it. If you can’t understand what you’re writing, maybe you should stop until you’ve gained a greater facility with the language.


What *ELSE *hast thine crystal ball revealed to thee, ye great and mighty Svengali?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You most certainly DID suggest it. If you can’t understand what you’re writing, maybe you should stop until you’ve gained a greater facility with the language.
> ...






Don’t use language you don’t understand and it won’t hurt you.


----------

